# PS3/PSP private keys released.



## Rydian (Jan 3, 2011)

The private keys for the PS3 (and PSP) have been found.

Who did it?[/p]A hole in the encryption scheme of the PS3 was found by team fail0verflow.  Geohot used the information to find and _publicly post_ the keys.  Mathieulh then did some digging in the PS3 and found the encryption keys for the PSP as well (the PS3 and PSP interchange content under certain situations).

What are keys?[/p]The reason game systems will only run official content is because the company in question (e.g. Sony, Nintendo, or Microsoft) builds the system so that it will only accept digitally "signed" content.  This "signature" basically takes the form of a key used to encrypt/lock the game/program.  If the system is presented with a program that doesn't have the key incorporated into it, it refuses to run it.

This is how game companies keep people from running pirated games (when copied, part of the signature/lock is destroyed, so to speak), and it's also how they keep a tight control over what content their system plays.  If you're a game designer and you want to make a pornographic game for the Wii, you can't unless Nintendo specifically allows you to by signing your content, which of course they won't.  This makes sure that the system isn't ruined by an influx of crappy games, as happened with systems before the NES's age.  A game company uses this to make sure only "quality" games make it through... and it's a way of making sure they get a cut of the profits of each game, of course.

How does this relate to current hacks?[/p]This content authentication I described is present in every modern game system.
_All the hacks/mods we're used to target these protection systems in order to disable them_.

Softmodding a Wii?
A flash cart for the DS/i?
FreeMCBoot for the PS2?
A jailbreak dongle for the PS3?
Custom firmware for the PSP?

The purpose of each of those mods is to stop the system from checking for the signature.

What can we do with the keys?[/p]With the keys, we can sign our own programs.  We no longer have to hack the PS3 in order to run custom content, because our programs _will have_ the signature that the system checks for.  This means that now, somebody can make a program that will run on ANY PS3, regardless of it's firmware version or whether it's been modded or not.  This opens the doors for anybody with a PS3 to develop content (not just hackers), and you don't need a hacked PS3 to run anything they make.  This blows the PS3 wide open.

Some of you may ask about the Wii's key we have.  That is the _common key_, which is not the key used to sign content (that's the _private key_).  Yes, this means that the PS3 is even more open than the Wii now.

How can Sony stop this?[/p]Unfortunately, their options are extremely limited, for the following reasons.[*]Everything for the PS3 is signed with the keys.
If Sony was to release a firmware update to simply block things signed with these keys, it would block every PS3 game that currently exists.

[*]Sony has no legal way to force people to not develop for their system in the first place.
There are various laws in place allowing interoperability and compatibility.  This is part of the reason that game systems use this type of security.  Since game companies have no way to sue people or prevent them from developing for the system through laws, they require that the system only run things signed with a key, _and then they simply refuse to give the key to anybody else_.  Unfortunately for them, the keys have been found by outsiders.

[*]Sony could attempt to claim that possession or use of the keys are illegal, but that's on shaky ground.
A "key" is really just a number (a really big one).  Sony would have to convince the courts that knowledge of a certain number is illegal.  While something like that might happen when it deals with national security or protecting citizens during a war, Sony's going to have a hard time convincing the courts to do it for a video game system. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





For some background on the legal aspects... this same sort of thing happened with the encryption key for the HD DVD format, and while companies sent out many threat letters, no site was actually sued or taken to court over posting the key (even those like digg that did so defiantly).  I'm not sure Sony has a legal way to stop people from using the key, at least in the US.


*UPDATE*: Sony's managed to pull some tricks that were previously unknown to developers, it seems they anticipated something like this.  Newer firmwares cannot be hacked, but at the cost of usable recovery mode (the PS3 will not exit recovery mode on newer firmwares).  In addition Sony's attempting to sue over this, but it seems to be going oddly...


----------



## xakota (Jan 3, 2011)

So this is true for the PSPGo as well? If homebrew is signed properly any unhacked PSPGo will be able to run custom content like the ISO loader?

And speaking of ISOs, is it possible to sign those too so that any unhacked PSP can read them off a memory stick?


----------



## nintendoom (Jan 3, 2011)

does that mean

Wii
----
PS3

???


----------



## Rydian (Jan 3, 2011)

xakota said:
			
		

> So this is true for the PSPGo as well? If homebrew is signed properly any unhacked PSPGo will be able to run custom content like the ISO loader?If the homebrew is signed with the proper keys then yes, an unhacked PSP Go will run it just like it was an official Sony program.
> 
> I'm not sure about ISO loading, as that requires a virtual filesystem driver, which requires kernel mode, and I'm not sure how the PSP system software determines which programs have user access and which ones have kernel access, so I'm going to refrain from making guesses on that for now.
> 
> QUOTE(xakota @ Jan 3 2011, 01:59 AM) And speaking of ISOs, is it possible to sign those too so that any unhacked PSP can read them off a memory stick?


It's actually the binaries in the ISO that are signed/encrypted, but you need to be able to load the ISO first before you get to the binaries, that's where the trouble is.


----------



## leeday100196 (Jan 3, 2011)

omg i just GOT a PS3 and now we can FREELY hack it? WAHOO! when i think of keys, the first thing that comes to mind is the time-travel binary number from futurama :010011....


----------



## gifi4 (Jan 3, 2011)

Wow, correct me if I'm wrong but now piracy for the ps3 is going to be so much simpler? The only problem I see with this is people will have to 'input' the key into the game data then re-release the dump of the game for people to download...That's why I think I'm wrong with my theory lol.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 3, 2011)

TechnoWorm said:
			
		

> does that mean
> 
> Wii
> ----
> ...


If you're asking if the PS3's security is now below the Wii's, I'd say yes.  Team fail0verflow contains members from team Twiizers, who themselves labeled the PS3's signature security "epic fail" in their presentation on it.

It's still to be seen how Sony will respond to this.  Other users have brought up interesting options on hashing and black/white lists for newer firmwares to block off homebrew while allowing all the official games to run, but it's certainly not going to be nearly as simple as it has in the past.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 3, 2011)

I got a PS3 last September. What a great time for me to buy one.


----------



## Sportsmaniac1322 (Jan 3, 2011)

This blows doors wide open!  Almost anything is possible now, even more so than Wii, which is pretty much 100% hacked at this point.  I really don't see how Sony is going to stop this...


----------



## RupeeClock (Jan 3, 2011)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> Wow, correct me if I'm wrong but now piracy for the ps3 is going to be so much simpler? The only problem I see with this is people will have to 'input' the key into the game data then re-release the dump of the game for people to download...That's why I think I'm wrong with my theory lol.



There's all kinds of ways to go about this.
One of the simplest would be this: Make a signed program for installing a custom firmware or a backup loader, which then ignores the need for signed software.


----------



## ShinyLatios (Jan 3, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> There's all kinds of ways to go about this.
> One of the simplest would be this: Make a signed program for installing a custom firmware or a backup loader, which then ignores the need for signed software.


or just make a program converting PS3 ISO to PSN content and signing it afterwards. you wouldn't need anything but an USB stick!


----------



## xakota (Jan 3, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> xakota said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see. Well what about burning signed ISOs to a blank UMD? Wouldn't that have to work?

And does this mean there could be a signed program to install custom firmware or downgrade without the need for a pandora battery or MMS?

(Because I just bought one of each >.>)


----------



## RupeeClock (Jan 3, 2011)

xakota said:
			
		

> I see. Well what about burning signed ISOs to a blank UMD? Wouldn't that have to work?
> 
> And does this mean there could be a signed program to install custom firmware or downgrade without the need for a pandora battery or MMS?
> 
> (Because I just bought one of each >.>)


...Who on earth has the means to burn their own UMDs? Where do you even GET a blank UMD?

But yeah, you could easily make a custom firmware installer, signed as though Sony published it themselves.
No pandora battery necessary or anything, you could even install something to the PSP Go.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 3, 2011)

xakota said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Terenigma (Jan 3, 2011)

I read about this before but now i finally understand what all those tech nerds were on about and all i can say is LOL


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 3, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> xakota said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Blank UMD's do not exist in any form, and neither do UMD "burners" except for in Sony's factories. That's the point of the UMD. It's a proprietary format.


----------



## FireValk01 (Jan 3, 2011)

so as far as the ps3 is concerned does this mean that you could have your homebrew on your ps3 and still play you're games online and use psn?


----------



## iFish (Jan 3, 2011)

Nice way to one-up my thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This one is better I guess.


----------



## xakota (Jan 3, 2011)

Oh, really? Huh, I could have sworn I remember seeing some kind of blank UMD kit at Walmart or something but that was a long time ago...
Sorry >.


----------



## FireValk01 (Jan 3, 2011)

those were probably just mini dvd's


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 3, 2011)

xakota said:
			
		

> Oh, really? Huh, I could have sworn I remember seeing some kind of blank UMD kit at Walmart or something but that was a long time ago...
> Sorry >.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jan 3, 2011)

So...does this mean we can run homebrew easily off of the PSPgo?  If so...it almost appeals to me more then the 1000...


----------



## Sportsmaniac1322 (Jan 3, 2011)

Looks like I wasted my money on a $30 dongle and $6 switch.  Fantastic news that this was accomplished, but it really sucks that I just threw that down the toilet!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 3, 2011)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> So...does this mean we can run homebrew easily off of the PSPgo?  If so...it almost appeals to me more then the 1000...



I assume that the PSP Go uses the same private key as the other PSPs, so in theory, yes. In practice it may be a different story. Only time will tell what comes of this revelation.


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jan 3, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> shinkukage09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Honestly I don't see why they wouldn't if the PSP and PS3 interchange...but still.  Before I go and think about getting one, I really want to know XD  Who needs CFW when you can just run them directly from OFW XD


----------



## TheDestroyer (Jan 3, 2011)

not that I questioning the credibility of these discoveries, but does anyone working on this just  to know if the keys are working as they should? would we get videos anytime soon?

I feel bad for Sony but meh. lol I guess its goodbye for custom firmwares.


----------



## DeadlyAnGeL91792 (Jan 3, 2011)

DAMN...all i can say is RAPESAUCE all over sony thats just bad the ps3 is as open as a vegas hooker that thing is screwed all they can do now is release a new system cuz its over no ones gonna want to make new games if they know there gonna be pirated so easy, the next gen push for sony might just be this hopefully they'll learn from there mistakes but me although i feel bad for them ill be abusing the shit out of this lol


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 3, 2011)

shinkukage09 said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The first thing I can think of off the top of my head is more features and freedom in a CFW, such as playing more audio/video formats, overclocking the CPU, The ability to completely change the layout of the XMB via custom themes (ala .ctf themes for PSP) , and running other executable formats.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 3, 2011)

DeadlyAnGeL91792 said:
			
		

> DAMN...all i can say is RAPESAUCE all over sony thats just bad the ps3 is as open as a vegas hooker that thing is screwed all they can do now is release a new system cuz its over *no ones gonna want to make new games if they know there gonna be pirated so easy*, the next gen push for sony might just be this hopefully they'll learn from there mistakes but me although i feel bad for them ill be abusing the shit out of this lol



Yeah, because no one makes games for the Wii or 360 for the same reason...oh wait...


----------



## GreatZimkogway (Jan 3, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> shinkukage09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ehhh....okay, I got nothing, I take it back XD Still.  It's possible to install firmware from a normal file, so...yeah.  If it is, I may get the PSPgo just because it looks better XD


----------



## rockstar99 (Jan 3, 2011)

But what does this have over me using a PSP 3000 with CFW?My CFW supports plug-ins I dont think this will.

Feel free to correct me


----------



## hova1 (Jan 3, 2011)

i know this is maybe to early to ask but how would this work in the beginning? put code on a USB stick or CD/DVD and run it on the PS3?


----------



## Gh0sti (Jan 3, 2011)

wow now people are going to start buying up PS3's good for the hacking community


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 3, 2011)

hova1 said:
			
		

> i know this is maybe to early to ask but how would this work in the beginning? put code on a USB stick or CD/DVD and run it on the PS3?



Most likely 

-Use program to inject said homebrew or game file with private key
-For PS3, slap it onto the HDD, or with the PS3 onto the memory stick
-???
-Profit!!!


----------



## Rydian (Jan 3, 2011)

hova1 said:
			
		

> i know this is maybe to early to ask but how would this work in the beginning? put code on a USB stick or CD/DVD and run it on the PS3?The same way you install and run homebrew now, only you don't have to jailbreak the PS3 first, it'll work on any PS3.
> 
> QUOTE(Rockstar @ Jan 3 2011, 02:44 AM) But what does this have over me using a PSP 3000 with CFW?My CFW supports plug-ins I dont think this will.
> 
> Feel free to correct me


Sony's official software actually does use PRX plugins, so I'll assume any plugin somebody signs will work, though the problem is managing them and such, so I think that will be left to custom firmware (which will be a piece of cake to install now once it's created).

People, this solves the problem of getting code to run, but it doesn't mean we can instantly take full advantage of a system.  People have to find, through trial and error, how to use certain pieces of hardware, and how to write to flash safely on new models, and they need to disassemble current firmware in order to find how to modify it and such, and that will take some more time (though now it's open to pretty much everybody).


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 3, 2011)

And just for the record, I do respect Geohot and the work he does, but when people fail to realize that most of his work is just piggybacks off of exploits other people found, it really rustles my jimmies. 


So, I thank you Rydian for giving credit where credit is due.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 3, 2011)

I don't agree with the people who say that Geohot's a fake and never hacked anything, but I will readily admit that his hacks are often continuations of other people's work.


----------



## imgod22222 (Jan 3, 2011)

Wanted to mention, if Rydian didn't make it clear enough.

This signature allows unofficial developers to create applications that will run natively on the PS3/PSP.

What it does not do:
ISO/USB/game loader; these are applications written by people.


----------



## Wabsta (Jan 3, 2011)

imgod22222 said:
			
		

> Wanted to mention, if Rydian didn't make it clear enough.
> 
> This signature allows unofficial developers to create applications that will run natively on the PS3/PSP.
> 
> ...


So people can create applications and run them, but applications written by people can't be run.

Riiiiiiiiiiight.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jan 3, 2011)

well written foxman... does geohot having nothing to do expect hack? (he's working for google i think, right?)

the psp thing was a surprise but its gonna be interesting what can be done to the pspgo... the iso loaders for the ps3 is just a few months away afaik


----------



## Rydian (Jan 3, 2011)

Wabsta said:
			
		

> So people can create applications and run them, but applications written by people can't be run.
> 
> Riiiiiiiiiiight.


He's saying that this hack _by itself_ will not directly allow ISO loading, somebody has to develop an ISO loading program for it using the key.


----------



## DeadlyAnGeL91792 (Jan 3, 2011)

Wonder how pissed sony would be if i posted there key on there Blog just something like

"hey sony you hear about this?"

erk: C0 CE FE 84 C2 27 F7 5B D0 7A 7E B8 46 50 9F 93 B2 38 E7 70 DA CB 9F F4 A3 88 F8 12 48 2B E2 1B
riv: 47 EE 74 54 E4 77 4C C9 B8 96 0C 7B 59 F4 C1 4D
pub: C2 D4 AA F3 19 35 50 19 AF 99 D4 4E 2B 58 CA 29 25 2C 89 12 3D 11 D6 21 8F 40 B1 38 CA B2 9B 71 01 F3 AE B7 2A 97 50 19
R: 80 6E 07 8F A1 52 97 90 CE 1A AE 02 BA DD 6F AA A6 AF 74 17
n: E1 3A 7E BC 3A CC EB 1C B5 6C C8 60 FC AB DB 6A 04 8C 55 E1
K: BA 90 55 91 68 61 B9 77 ED CB ED 92 00 50 92 F6 6C 7A 3D 8D
Da: C5 B2 BF A1 A4 13 DD 16 F2 6D 31 C0 F2 ED 47 20 DC FB 06 70

(sorry if im not allowed to post the key here its just already EVERYWHERE and plus its a number not exactly illegal in any way, shape, or form)


----------



## s3phir0th115 (Jan 3, 2011)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> A hole in the encryption scheme of the PS3 was found by team fail0verflow.



I wouldn't exactly use this terminology myself.  The flaw isn't in the encryption algorithm they used in itself, but design flaws in how they made the software that actually signs the content.

Anyone can have their keys cracked if they don't follow protocol the algorithm dictates.  Them not following the instructions doesn't mean the algorithm isn't solid, it just means they didn't follow the instructions and they're getting screwed for it.

Just thought I'd point that out.  Looks misleading to me.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 3, 2011)

DeadlyAnGeL91792 said:
			
		

> *snippety*
> 
> (sorry if im not allowed to post the key here its just already EVERYWHERE and plus its a number not exactly illegal in any way, shape, or form)



GBAtemp has already taken a stance to staunch the posting of the keys, just FYI.


----------



## Costello (Jan 3, 2011)

i'd rather you avoid posting the keys.

even though yes it's just a big number, you can say pretty much the same thing for any digital content.
everything that's on a computer is just a series of numbers, if you see it that way.

so if digital content is copyrigthed i dont see why those keys, which come in smaller amount of bytes, couldnt be copyrighted aswell.

so please dont post the keys thanks


----------



## DeadlyAnGeL91792 (Jan 3, 2011)

okay but someone should have a look at the PS blogs Happy New Year from PlayStation.Blog! thing and post number 170...I think there gonna be a bit pissed.


----------



## mrgone (Jan 3, 2011)

post the keys to big news sites
the streisand effect will take it from there i guess
remember the bluray-key ?


----------



## solarsaturn9 (Jan 3, 2011)

HAHAHA! Sony deserves this for being @SS about homebrew development on PS3...


----------



## s3phir0th115 (Jan 3, 2011)

mrgone said:
			
		

> post the keys to big news sites
> the streisand effect will take it from there i guess
> remember the bluray-key ?



Yeah, time has shown that many things, encryption keys included, just can't be hidden with the internet.  Even if it was made illegal, it'd be impossible to remove all references to it without using more resources than anyone would deem worth it.

I'm not going to break rules or anything, but I recall talk of potentially lifting the restriction of encryption keys on here.  It may be a good idea considering no company has really succeeded in stopping distribution of keys before.  It's not like they can't find it a million other places.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jan 3, 2011)

solarsaturn9 said:
			
		

> HAHAHA! Sony deserves this for being @SS about homebrew development on PS3...
> 
> I really wish people would listen to themselves sometimes v_v
> 
> ...



Sometimes it's better to be safe than sorry. I'd hate for the site to get into some trouble for releasing the encryption keys.


----------



## Omega_2 (Jan 3, 2011)

so, hopefully, we'll see some XMB hacks, providing changes, and possibly some more 'native' file format audio/video/image/Flash(lol) compatibility additions(I still think more content could be played natively, rather than loading the crappy built-in browser to do it.)


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Jan 3, 2011)

some XMB hacks which would make it to look like the dashboard would be great!

I suppose, the rest will be used to make some crappy games and for running Linux!


----------



## TheYummyKenshin (Jan 3, 2011)

s3phir0th115 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think it's a design flaw in the signing program either.  If I had to make a guess, Sony was so full of themselves in thinking that they'd never get hacked that they didn't randomize the number they should have.

In case anyone doesn't know, they key was figured out because instead of using a random number with the key in the signing process, Sony used the same random number in every product they signed so they key could be figured out with simple algebra for the most part.  That's what happens when you have formula with one unknown.  You just solve for x.


----------



## Omega_2 (Jan 3, 2011)

ManFranceGermany said:
			
		

> some XMB hacks which would make it to look like the dashboard would be great!
> 
> *I suppose, the rest will be used to make some crappy games and for running Linux!*


unfortunately, yes it will -_-;


----------



## mehrab2603 (Jan 3, 2011)

i really hope this leads to mkv file support


----------



## MeritsAlone (Jan 3, 2011)

sooo.... where, and if its not out yet, when can we get it?


----------



## megawalk (Jan 3, 2011)

does this mean 2k and 3k models can get a permanent hack ?!


----------



## ecko (Jan 3, 2011)

it was only a matter of time, after fail0verflow released their findings


----------



## lolzed (Jan 3, 2011)

megawalk said:
			
		

> does this mean 2k and 3k models can get a permanent hack ?!


Technically,there's no need for a hack.We can sign homebrews and loaders at will.

Although making a CFW will be much easier now(I think)


----------



## Thoob (Jan 3, 2011)

The only homebrew I want to come out of this is a cross-game chat application. I've pretty much given up on Sony implementing this, so hopefully someone can create it now.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 3, 2011)

Poor Sony. They are definitely considering to hire up GeoHot for their next console.


----------



## papavader (Jan 3, 2011)

While I didn't plan on hacking my ps3, this is karma. Piss of the user base, that is what you get. I'm not sure they would be in this mess if they had left Linux support alone...


----------



## Djermegandre (Jan 3, 2011)

Wow this is great. I'm a fan of homebrew developers, so I can't wait to see where this goes.


----------



## Ritsuki (Jan 3, 2011)

Wow. That sucks for them. I was not interested by PS3 hacking because all this USB dongle thingy looked too shady for me... Hope that now we'll see some good homebrew for PS3. But still, I'm very sorry for Sony 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





P.S. : Nice news btw


----------



## Rydian (Jan 3, 2011)

s3phir0th115 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Read more.  This means you don't NEED to hack the system to run homebrew.

Storing custom firmware to flash is a different concept that still needs to be figured out on it's own and is separate from these keys.


----------



## jaxxster (Jan 3, 2011)

ManFranceGermany said:
			
		

> some XMB hacks which would make it to look like the dashboard would be great!
> 
> I suppose, the rest will be used to make some crappy games and for running Linux!



If you want your ps3 to look like an xbox then why not buy one?

Its a shame these keys have come out in the open! Lets be honest, the majority of people will use this for piracy and im dreading that this console will end up suffering like the PSP did.


----------



## Wolvenreign (Jan 3, 2011)

If I'm right about this...

Another advantage should be that backups will be able to run on PSN. There should be no difference between a signed and unsigned copy of Call of Duty: Black Ops, for example. (Not a fan myself, but...)

I could be wrong, though.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Jan 3, 2011)

WTB PSP Go CF nao please!


----------



## SifJar (Jan 3, 2011)

MeritsAlone said:
			
		

> sooo.... where, and if its not out yet, when can we get it?



"it" isn't what you think. "it" is a set of numbers. Not what you were expecting, huh? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This seems to be a fairly common thought in this thread, considering it as a sort of "thing". Its more of a concept, the way I see it. 

There is not a particular hack that will be released if that is what you're looking for. Perhaps there will be some tools released, but thats as close as it'll get to what you're thinking. 

Anyway, this is pretty sweet for homebrewers and hackers, pretty sucky for Sony. Hopefully tools will be released to make use of this and sign stuff for the PS3 and PSP.


----------



## DarkStriker (Jan 3, 2011)

Does it mean i can get Mac any OS on my PS3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




? Would be *absolutely maor* totally awesome!


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 3, 2011)

Looks like it time to buy a PS3.


----------



## thedicemaster (Jan 3, 2011)

DarkStriker: sure, if you want to write a complete set of drivers for every single OS out there.
oh, and don't forget to get the windows drivers signed by microsoft for windows vista, and windows 7 32 and 64 bit.


----------



## Fireballo (Jan 3, 2011)

So this means the PSP will now be getting fully hacked! HAHA.....


----------



## overdriver (Jan 3, 2011)

lolzed said:
			
		

> megawalk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah.. the major reason for Custom firmware is for executing unsigned programs(e.g. homebrews like emulators and ISO loader). 

Now.. unless you want some customizable pretty interface.. you don't need CFW at all!

because the authors of homebrews can integrate the publicated SONY key to make all of their program run on ANY OFW.

and we don't need HEN or HBL/any other savegame hack anymore either. It's just a matter of time.

Since I don't care much about pretty interface it's great news for me. I am in emulator & homebrew only. I don't care about ISO loader.

This is great news indeed


----------



## SifJar (Jan 3, 2011)

overdriver said:
			
		

> lolzed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CFW does have a few other benefits: plugins, recovery menu (slight brick recovery and registry hacks), running completely unsigned homebrew (so you don't have to bother signing every old homebrew that was released unsigned), probably other stuff I forgot.


----------



## jonesman99 (Jan 3, 2011)

I dont know if anyone has said this, but me personally, I think Sony's next course of action is to make it harder for people to download their games from online, since anyone can get the key to make the games official.

Something like harder encryptions on the game discs, which will make it harder for people to dump the games to upload them to the internet.


----------



## Crono2000 (Jan 3, 2011)

How long do we think it will take for ways to use the keys to surface?


----------



## WiiUBricker (Jan 3, 2011)

jonesman99 said:
			
		

> I dont know if anyone has said this, but me personally, I think Sony's next course of action is to make it harder for people to download their games from online, since anyone can get the key to make the games official.


Wait, are there any "unofficial" games around?


----------



## MFDC12 (Jan 3, 2011)

maybe i am overthinking... but i'm not so sure this will (directly) lead to cfw for the psp. don't we need the preipl keys still? the fact that we can sign homebrew will not help this, will it? if that were true wouldnt the recent kernel exploit be able to do that (since itll run the same way as if it were signed)..


----------



## Jackaltyson (Jan 3, 2011)

Most people will be like this: 

And sony will be like this:


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 3, 2011)

Jackaltyson said:
			
		

> *snip*




Uh, if most people are like me, i'm dreading the eventual release of ISO loaders and such, because cheaters are usually right behind.


----------



## SamAsh07 (Jan 3, 2011)

Lol I'm eager to see what Sonys next step will be.


----------



## bpear96 (Jan 3, 2011)

Thoob said:
			
		

> The only homebrew I want to come out of this is a cross-game chat application. I've pretty much given up on Sony implementing this, so hopefully someone can create it now.


i dont care about that i really want a better browser. linux plus firefox or homebrew browser on xmb


----------



## SifJar (Jan 3, 2011)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> maybe i am overthinking... but i'm not so sure this will (directly) lead to cfw for the psp. don't we need the preipl keys still? the fact that we can sign homebrew will not help this, will it? if that were true wouldnt the recent kernel exploit be able to do that (since itll run the same way as if it were signed)..


According to Matheiulh (or whatever his name is, can never remember how to spell it), the IPL crypto stuff is in the PS3 too, everything done by Kirk (encryption engine in PSP or something like that) is there.


----------



## MFDC12 (Jan 3, 2011)

SifJar said:
			
		

> MFDC12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kirk is hardware not software i thought, so the ipl cant get out through software (i think). but if the ipl keys were also etracted from the ps3 i'd be ecstatic!


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Jan 3, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Omega_2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh C'mon. Most "Homebrew" is just bullshit. At least admit it!
Yes some stuff is great, things like movie players, but lets face the reality, Forwarders are made for Piracy on the Wii and what counts is this and nothing else, on Sites like Gbatemp and for every hacked Console.
Look at Homebrew DS and Wii Games....yea, its nice to play around and most Homebrew things are made for Fun and its impressive to see a linux shell on the DS, but this is not what Sony fears, Sony fears the Piracy. 
Who cares if the Android Version of Angry Birds will be ported, some guy will maybe play it, but the real Reason for getting a hacked PS3 is not Linux and a crappy ported Version of Gimp, its to play "Backups".

P.S Why should u use Linux to make Homebrew?  We have so many nice Tools on Windows, no need for it.


----------



## chartube12 (Jan 3, 2011)

I want dolphin ported over. With the leaps it makes over night, eventually it will play 99.99% of GC and 99.99% of Wii game problem free.

Question: you think someone might release a ps3 plugin or patch to allow the wii mote and nuchuk to be use along with the pseye in place of move? It be alot cheaper solution than buying the move kit for those who already own a wii too.


----------



## SifJar (Jan 3, 2011)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> SifJar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lordrand11 (Jan 3, 2011)

Costello said:
			
		

> i'd rather you avoid posting the keys.
> 
> even though yes it's just a big number, you can say pretty much the same thing for any digital content.
> everything that's on a computer is just a series of numbers, if you see it that way.
> ...



I'd have to say for the exact same reason i can't copyright the word "the","and", and "or". I believe the law follows something called common usage (or at least to that effect). Maybe Plagiarism would be appropriate here? Considering the fact that the encryption keys are a set of written instructions.


----------



## gbatempfan1 (Jan 3, 2011)

ManFranceGermany said:
			
		

> Oh C'mon. Most "Homebrew" is just bullshit. At least admit it!
> Yes some stuff is great, things like movie players




XBMC for xbox is not just a movie player, it is a full digital video experience for the tv with network streaming, youtube and other plugins support, it plays music, can give you the weather, irc chat ect, there is even an experimental build with a webbrowser. It would of never happened if the xbox was not opened.  Homebrew channel on the wii is a very nice thing also.  Also homeBrew allows emulators for computers to be run, allowing stuff like win95+ to be run. When a javastack is ported you can have minecraft and all sorts of stuff limited to the power of the machine.  I haven't even mentioned all the remote control software there is,  WinDS allows you to use your computer from your DS, and there is an analog of it for the psp.  Also is DSOrginze is a webbrowser if you have a NDS Light or Original.  

Yes most of the homebrew games are 80's level because they don't have multimillion dollar budgets to work with.  But the lag that the SDKs have will slowly and steadily close up. But the application programs are relevant and wonderful today.  And now the PS3 can be runned with graphics acceleration I'm sure there will be plenty of fun simple homebrew games, but some pretty interesting applications that will use the power now accessible.


----------



## MFDC12 (Jan 3, 2011)

SifJar said:
			
		

> MFDC12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh awesome


----------



## gamefan5 (Jan 3, 2011)

Sony shall know the end.


----------



## cyb3ritachi (Jan 3, 2011)

Very good news indeed, i feel bad for Sony but hey, it was just matter of time before some one would find the keys and make them public. IF dolphin gets ported for ps3 i will be the first one to try it out as a beta tester i would mind at all. Now we play the waiting game to see SOny's reactions and their move


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Jan 3, 2011)

Somebody get the lube because I feel Sony is gonna have a good time!


----------



## kamins (Jan 3, 2011)

Wow Sony is seriously screwed. Now the only possibility for them to stop the abuse for a few hours-days, is to release a firmware with a white list of game id's or headers or something, but it doesn't matter because with the keys you could do the same to homebrew.
xbox 360 next.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jan 3, 2011)

Geohot added something to his site, apparently made a "Hello World" already.


			
				Geohot said:
			
		

> ...and this is a real self, hello world
> although it's not NPDRM, so it won't run off the hard drive
> shouts to the guys who did PSL1GHT
> without you, I couldn't release this



Won't link to site because of the keys, even though many news sites already are linking to it as a source.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 3, 2011)

kamins said:
			
		

> Wow Sony is seriously screwed. Now the only possibility for them to stop the abuse for a few hours-days, is to release a firmware with a white list of game id's or headers or something, but it doesn't matter because with the keys you could do the same to homebrew.
> xbox 360 next.



I was thinking a white list would make sense but there was a way to change game id's to cover up current loaders and managers so it doesnt really seem like a decent solution.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jan 3, 2011)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> kamins said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, with key access, they can spoof just about anything now can't they?


----------



## Technik (Jan 3, 2011)

An idea came to me, on the ps3 phats with ps2 computability, could we possibly also get the ps2's key?


----------



## ehayes427 (Jan 3, 2011)

where would the keys be?
where could i find them?
or is it against the rules to ask for them?


----------



## Wolvenreign (Jan 3, 2011)

Charmandersrule said:
			
		

> An idea came to me, on the ps3 phats with ps2 computability, could we possibly also get the ps2's key?



Good question.


----------



## xakota (Jan 3, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Geohot added something to his site, apparently made a "Hello World" already.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh, you did link to the site, bro.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jan 3, 2011)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> kamins said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A whitelist using CRC checksums of game (or something of a similar vein) could work with a hardware revision using a new key.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 3, 2011)

ManFranceGermany said:
			
		

> Oh C'mon. Most "Homebrew" is just bullshit. At least admit it!Yes some stuff is great, things like movie players, but lets face the reality, Forwarders are made for Piracy on the Wii and what counts is this and nothing else, on Sites like Gbatemp and for every hacked Console.
> Look at Homebrew DS and Wii Games....yea, its nice to play around and most Homebrew things are made for Fun and its impressive to see a linux shell on the DS, but this is not what Sony fears, Sony fears the Piracy.
> Who cares if the Android Version of Angry Birds will be ported, some guy will maybe play it, but the real Reason for getting a hacked PS3 is not Linux and a crappy ported Version of Gimp, its to play "Backups".
> 
> P.S Why should u use Linux to make Homebrew?  We have so many nice Tools on Windows, no need for it.


Considering that in order to prove you wrong I'd be linking to pretty much every section of gbatemp, _I'm just going to say "go away newbie", and tell you that for your own good, you REALLY should go away, or I WILL tear into you, and you will not like it._


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jan 3, 2011)

johncenafan427 said:
			
		

> where would the keys be?
> where could i find them?
> or is it against the rules to ask for them?


Google spreadsheets or any ps3 hack site.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jan 3, 2011)

ThePowerOutage said:
			
		

> johncenafan427 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



found it thanks!


----------



## Rydian (Jan 3, 2011)

johncenafan427 said:
			
		

> where would the keys be?
> where could i find them?
> or is it against the rules to ask for them?


If you have to ask that here, I have to ask you what you think you could do with them.

Do you even know what an encryption key is?

It's not some magical program-making program.


----------



## mygamingcard (Jan 3, 2011)

what a day!

thanks for the easy to understand info!


----------



## Rydian (Jan 3, 2011)

You're welcome.


----------



## vanillakokakola (Jan 3, 2011)

ManFranceGermany said:
			
		

> Oh C'mon. Most "Homebrew" is just bullshit. At least admit it!
> Yes some stuff is great, things like movie players, but lets face the reality, Forwarders are made for Piracy on the Wii and what counts is this and nothing else, on Sites like Gbatemp and for every hacked Console.
> Look at Homebrew DS and Wii Games....yea, its nice to play around and most Homebrew things are made for Fun and its impressive to see a linux shell on the DS, but this is not what Sony fears, Sony fears the Piracy.
> Who cares if the Android Version of Angry Birds will be ported, some guy will maybe play it, but the real Reason for getting a hacked PS3 is not Linux and a crappy ported Version of Gimp, its to play "Backups".
> ...


Do you even go here?


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jan 3, 2011)

Linux is a favourite of hackers


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Jan 3, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> ManFranceGermany said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



go ahead, you can talk or ban (and Im back with a new IP range, cookie and Nick) or do whatever you like if this is so Important for you and GBAtemp is your life, I have a real life and I will repeat it again(at least Im living in a country where I can say what I think...maybe the US changed, didn't know this...), Homebrew is not what counts on Gbatemp and in the whole "scene", how many people here ask for help to play BackUps....99%? And how many real good Homebrew Games exist for DS and Wii??? Yea, some real nice Forwarders...but thats it...oh, and hacking an existing game likeNSMB to make  New Super Mario brothers 3 doesn't count as Homebrew.

_was this italic part for making me fear...or...cause I didn't get it, sorry..._


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Jan 3, 2011)

vanillakokakola said:
			
		

> ManFranceGermany said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which homebrew Program, beside the Forwarder are you using pal?
And you're serious to tell me that most people come here for homebrew games?
You must be kidding!


----------



## Schlupi (Jan 3, 2011)

ManFranceGermany said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe you should check out Wagic on the PSP. It is an AMAZING piece of homebrew.

Also, you would be surprised how many people only play homebrew or emulators on their console. Not everyone here is a pirate.


----------



## Cyan (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm not sure if this is the right topic, or maybe it's already covered in another one, but :

Thanks to the new released keys, PSX scene user "Veritas?" released a tutorial on how to decrypt eboot.bin from 3.50+ games (like NFS or GT5), and replace the encrypted data in order to be used on 3.41 Jailbreaked fw.

*Confirmed working :*
NFS
Tales of Gace F
GT5 (currently only USA version)

I can't link to the topic, they are linking to many retail / recrypted eboot files.

but here is his tutorial :



			
				QUOTE("Veritas?") said:
			
		

> I've actually written this a few times and promptly lost it due to browser instability. Oops.
> 
> Anyway, this guide requires you to have some knowledge of how the SELF and ELF file formats are laid out. I don't have a quick tool to do this for me, but it takes maybe 5 minutes of my time to do it by hand.
> 
> ...


----------



## MFDC12 (Jan 3, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> ManFranceGermany said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



emulators huh... bet they are all using legal roms for those too  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but really, there are TONS of good homebrew apps that are not emus or used for pirating games.


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Jan 3, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> ManFranceGermany said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1.an emulator doesn't count,even if it is a great piece of software, its there for playing copyrighted games, made by professionals. So de facto a "forwarder", for breaking the law.
2. No I don't know wagic, but I will check it, thanks.

_Edit: ok, I checked it on youtube...I was never interested in Magic, so...its an organizer or something? Well, the look and feel seems really nice, even if its just using a copyrighted game concept and you have to copy your card pictures inside...well, might be a good game or organizer for people which like Magic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## SifJar (Jan 3, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Geohot added something to his site, apparently made a "Hello World" already.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How are you meant to run it though? AFAIK, the PS3 firmware doesn't have the capability to load a self...?


----------



## Rydian (Jan 3, 2011)

ManFranceGermany said:
			
		

> go ahead, you can talk or ban (and Im back with a new IP range, cookie and Nick) or do whatever you like if this is so Important for you and GBAtemp is your life, I have a real life and I will repeat it again(at least Im living in a country where I can say what I think...maybe the US changed, didn't know this...), Homebrew is not what counts on Gbatemp and in the whole "scene", how many people here ask for help to play BackUps....99%? And how many real good Homebrew Games exist for DS and Wii??? Yea, some real nice Forwarders...but thats it...oh, and hacking an existing game likeNSMB to make  New Super Mario brothers 3 doesn't count as Homebrew.
> 
> _was this italic part for making me fear...or...cause I didn't get it, sorry..._


I was trying to add emphasis to tell you not to embarrass yourself, but it seems you didn't get the hint.

To get this out of the way, I can't ban you.  I'm not a mod, and even if I was I wouldn't ban you for disagreeing with me, even though your opinion is wildly unpopular (and untrue) you're still human and have the right to have it.

Now then.
1 - Go to the main page.
2 - Click the "homebrew" tab on the news.
3 - Notice that there were SIX releases or updates in the PAST TWO DAYS ALONE (and five more on December 30th).

We're all questioning WHY you think the things you do because they're so _obviously_ false, it's why I'm calling you a newbie and the other guy asked you if you even visit this site.

I mean, fuck.  In addition to the CONSTANT stream of homebrew updates on the front page there's even stickied lists in the forums.
http://gbatemp.net/t154871-homebrew-starters-pack
http://gbatemp.net/t208593-essentials-homebrew

I mean, do you just hang around and only look at one or two threads on gbatemp?  Do you just take 30 seconds to look at the ones with the whining pokemon noobs and think that's how the entire forum works?

I really have to ask where you're coming from, because you're incredibly wrong.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 3, 2011)

SifJar said:
			
		

> How are you meant to run it though? AFAIK, the PS3 firmware doesn't have the capability to load a self...?


Yeah, the PS3 scene had a chuckle at him when he released it and they realized it wouldn't run. XD


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Jan 3, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> ManFranceGermany said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This plus

didnt a group of people from here create WiiMC i thought that was a great piece of homebrew if I say so myself yes we do have a lot of people who just want to play backups but after a while you see all these nice homebrew apps and you eventually get sucked in.


----------



## c_house (Jan 3, 2011)

Finally! Lets see some emulators for my PSP Go.


----------



## vanillakokakola (Jan 3, 2011)

ManFranceGermany said:
			
		

> Which homebrew Program, beside the Forwarder are you using pal?
> And you're serious to tell me that most people come here for homebrew games?
> You must be kidding!


No, I meant that if you've decide to bitch about piracy, I don't know why you would decide to do it on a website that will clearly be unsympathetic towards you. 

Unless you're trolling of course, in which case, successful troll is successful.


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Jan 3, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> ManFranceGermany said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok and now you tell me which game is really good:
Fighter,Arsenal,Maze,Waimanu,Karoshi or Multi View?

I got headache with Multi View after playing it 5 Minutes.

Am not against Homebrew, I think its nice. Just most of it is playing around with an interesting architecture  and check the features of the hacked device.


----------



## godreborn (Jan 3, 2011)

I have a newbie question about this: is there a way to inject this key into an iso of a game?  if so, does that mean u can just put it on the ps3 internal hard drive and play it without a jailbreaking device or any homebrew software and on any ps3 firmware version?


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Jan 3, 2011)

vanillakokakola said:
			
		

> ManFranceGermany said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gosh... I just wrote on the beginning "*some XMB hacks which would make it to look like the dashboard would be great!I suppose, the rest will be used to make some crappy games and for running Linux!*"
Was this bad? Is this misleading? Its my opinion and its what I believe.
I just don't like if people try to put theirs or wrong words into my mouth.


----------



## wiiuser2 (Jan 3, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> ManFranceGermany said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rydian,

I have to second ManFranceGermany.
The point is that all Wii owners I know which have HBC installed are using it to run backups.
But because I only know a limited number of people of this globe, I admit there must also exist people who install HBC and use it purely for Homebrew.
My guess is that the percentage of the last group is below 1% of all HBC users.
I don't want to start a discussion about the exact numbers here, but maybe a poll would give interesting results......


----------



## SifJar (Jan 3, 2011)

Cyan said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if this is the right topic, or maybe it's already covered in another one, but :
> 
> Thanks to the new released keys, PSX scene user "Veritas?" released a tutorial on how to decrypt eboot.bin from 3.50+ games (like NFS or GT5), and replace the encrypted data in order to be used on 3.41 Jailbreaked fw.
> 
> ...



http://twitter.com/#!/KaKaRoToKS/statu...039329924714496 - may be easier?


----------



## Rydian (Jan 3, 2011)

wiiuser2 said:
			
		

> Rydian,
> 
> I have to second ManFranceGermany.
> The point is that all Wii owners I know which have HBC installed are using it to run backups.
> ...


I don't actually know much about the wii community in general, but there is this as well...

http://gbatemp.net/t270479-the-gbatemp-hom...-bounty-returns


----------



## Rydian (Jan 3, 2011)

ManFranceGermany said:
			
		

> Ok and now you tell me which game is really good:
> Fighter,Arsenal,Maze,Waimanu,Karoshi or Multi View?
> 
> I got headache with Multi View after playing it 5 Minutes.
> ...


I don't know, I haven't tried them.

I can tell you that CLIRC, Colors!, Game Melody Oratorio, Pocket Physics, Powder, StillAliveDS, Vector Tower Defense, and World Of Sand all have their place on my flash cart.

And again, see "homebrew bounty".

I won't argue that a large number a users simply mod to pirate, *but coming in and claiming that gbatemp is nothing but piracy is clearly stupidity*.


----------



## Cyan (Jan 3, 2011)

There are many websites doing homebrew bounties.
There are some Christmas homebrew (one just ended not long ago, see the posted news from Another World), and "fast dev" homebrew bounties where you have to make one in 1 day from scratch.


But, that's not a wii/DS homebrew/piracy topic, right ?
PS3/PSP keys are leaked, and already used 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There are tools already released to decrypt and recrypt.
PS3 decryption Tools

(edit : oops, there are some keys inside the archive :/
please delete my link if you think it's against rules, I guess it is even if not direct linking)


There's also PS3Utils, a tools from KaKaRoToKS, to create .pup update files (to create custom firmware update). beware of brick, don't change the fw version to make the console think your update is a new revision when it isn't.


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Jan 3, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> I won't argue that a large number a users simply mod to pirate, *but coming in and claiming that gbatemp is nothing but piracy is clearly stupidity*.



I never said this!
GBAtemp is a place with good connection to Producers of different hacking devices and its a place where many people from all over the world meet, to talk about games and news in the hacking and console scene. Thats interesting for me.

But even if  we have some really creative Guys on Gbatemp, doing some impressive stuff, 99% of the Topics are about BackUps, which isn't illegal...but i think you should not close your eyes in front of this too.

I tried some of the games you recommended and I wasn't impressed, but some them I never heard of, so I will give them a try.

Let's stop to get so much offtopic!

peace


----------



## Rydian (Jan 3, 2011)

99% of the topics in certain sections, but none of the topics in others.


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Jan 3, 2011)

_double post, sorry_


----------



## Rydian (Jan 3, 2011)

And of course everybody's going around distributing the decrypted binaries of games, thinking that's okay because it's not the entire ISO.

gsjklgshdkh


----------



## Cyan (Jan 3, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> And of course everybody's going around distributing the decrypted binaries of games, thinking that's okay because it's not the entire ISO.
> 
> gsjklgshdkh


yeah, let's split the iso and upload each part separately ! looks like doing it file by file became legal these past few hours ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I don't think they understand what they are doing :/


----------



## megawalk (Jan 3, 2011)

i think they come with loaders first before they try anything else...who knows....would be handy to have a little system for that


----------



## Neuropod (Jan 3, 2011)

Very interesting news. I'm excited to see what will happen from here.

I'm just wondering, since they were able to get both the PS3 and PSP keys, wouldn't it also be possible to get the PS2's? Or is that already known? (oh, looks like someone asked the same thing a few pages back - still curious.)


----------



## Fear Zoa (Jan 3, 2011)

Neuropod said:
			
		

> Very interesting news. I'm excited to see what will happen from here.
> 
> I'm just wondering, since they were able to get both the PS3 and PSP keys, wouldn't it also be possible to get the PS2's? Or is that already known? (oh, looks like someone asked the same thing a few pages back - still curious.)


I suppose it could be obtained from one of the phats.....although I'm not sure what we would want it for....


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 3, 2011)

Wow.
The PS3/PSP just got blown right open. Sony is pretty much hopeless now against those who want to run content on their PS3/PSP that isn't allowed by Sony.


----------



## codezer0 (Jan 4, 2011)

I _love_ fail0verflow so much right now.


I'm hoping the "lol, piracy" tools get better. I've got a modchipped ps2 that has saved my ass regarding how many games my original playstations ruined. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 At this point, quite a lot of the games I used to own are now only in CD/DVD-R now because the prior systems scratched them all to hell and back, rendering them unplayable. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Being able to play burned games again, this time with better/upscaled graphics to boot, would be a boon for me, and allow me to finally retire my old PS2.


----------



## s3phir0th115 (Jan 4, 2011)

codezer0 said:
			
		

> I _love_ fail0verflow so much right now.
> 
> 
> I'm hoping the "lol, piracy" tools get better. I've got a modchipped ps2 that has saved my ass regarding how many games my original playstations ruined.
> ...



I'm been curious if they can restore PS2 emulation for slims.

Even if it is software only, better than nothing.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 4, 2011)

s3phir0th115 said:
			
		

> codezer0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sadly no, both software/hardware was removed to reduce costs.


----------



## s3phir0th115 (Jan 4, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> s3phir0th115 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was told the later original model PS3's actually had no PS2 hardware in them, just software emulation.

So if it was truly just  software emulation, it should be possible to restore it on slims.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 4, 2011)

Correct, later PS3s used software-only emulation, and we could restore it... _if we had it_.  If somebody can manage to "extract the emulator" (to put it very roughly) out of the old models and install it into the new models... but seeing as it runs under another OS they'd need hypervisor drivers for it (at least according to Sony), seems a bit of a mess.

I'd wager on somebody releasing a port of a PS2 emulator first.


----------



## codezer0 (Jan 4, 2011)

Yes, there was _SOME_ software there, but that was mostly as an interface to the hardware chips in the original, hardware BC models.

The soft-BC models employed more software to emulate the Emotion Engine CPU portion, then used software emulation for the other half on the Cell's processor. Not perfect, either.

Both chips were removed, and Sony couldn't be arsed to release software to emulate both properly. thus, no BC on the neutered and slim models.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 4, 2011)

I've read about the AACS case before, and I was amused by the way they managed to hide the key within an image.

It really will be interesting to see what Sony do; this is..._massive_.

EDIT: Also, I meant to say, good OP, Rydian, it's very simple to read.

*continues reading the earlier pages*

EDIT EDIT: I *also* was going to say: It's funny how the PS3 went from being the only unhacked console for years to the most open current-gen system altogether.


----------



## s3phir0th115 (Jan 4, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Correct, later PS3s used software-only emulation, and we could restore it... _if we had it_.  If somebody can manage to "extract the emulator" (to put it very roughly) out of the old models and install it into the new models... but seeing as it runs under another OS they'd need hypervisor drivers for it (at least according to Sony), seems a bit of a mess.
> 
> I'd wager on somebody releasing a port of a PS2 emulator first.



Interesting.  I thought they took it out to try to increase PS2 sales for the ones that were left or something.

That'd make sense knowing them.

But if it is indeed a whole other OS on it then we may have some trouble.  I might ask one of the fail0verflow guys about it.


----------



## lostmongoose (Jan 4, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> later PS3s used software-only emulation



not exactly. the original 80GB JP/US/CDN and all original EU 60/80GB units still had the graphics hardware. Software was only used to emulate the EE chip. the remaining PS2 hardware was removed, as well as the memory card slots and 2 USB ports, in the 40GB/80GB redesign unit for the price drop and all subsequent versions.


----------



## haddad (Jan 4, 2011)

So we can hack the ps3 and play downloaded games off harddrive? And still stay on PSN?


----------



## awssk8er (Jan 4, 2011)

This is pretty insane. 

Think about it. The PS3 was completely unhackable around six months ago.


----------



## haddad (Jan 4, 2011)

What does this mean? Please somebody answer my questions

- Can we play downloaded games from internet?
- Can we run emulator's and other non-ps3 games?
- Where are the actual keys?
- How do we put it on our ps3?
- Can we hack out ps3 and still play online?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 4, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> -Use program to inject said homebrew or game file with private key
> -For PS3, slap it onto the HDD, or with the PS*P* onto the memory stick
> -???
> -Profit!!!
> ...


By a long shot.


Quote limits...


----------



## DasXero (Jan 4, 2011)

Oh my God. I've had my PS3 since around the time it was released. And the day the first PSJailbreak came out my friend showed me it, and I was like "I'm getting that!". I never did get it, and even when prices dipped to like $20, still didn't get it (Bro kept updating frikin system, AND no PSN). 

Now you're telling me that the keys FINALLY have been found!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My ps3 (The original 60gb, CECHA01) has PS2 compatibility so im jazzed to see if they'll make it so you can play PS1/2 backups, maybe even PS3!

Im Syched!


----------



## Slyakin (Jan 4, 2011)

Here's what I'm looking forward too.


-PS2 playback.
-ISO Loading.


But of course, I'll still see a flood of utter bullshit before I see anything good.


----------



## fermio100 (Jan 4, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> I don't agree with the people who say that Geohot's a fake and never hacked anything, but I will readily admit that his hacks are often continuations of other people's work.



It's called derivative work and many discoveries were made using this method.


----------



## EpicJungle (Jan 4, 2011)

Wow.
Amazing!

But, do you need to buy some special device (kinda like an R4 or Jailbreak), to load stuff with the key?
Plus, does this mean people might make emulators emulating the Wii or GCN?

Im practically bouncing in my seat cause of my excitement :DDD


----------



## Rydian (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks for the corrections on the backwards compatibility, thought it was a hard cutoff.



			
				haddad said:
			
		

> - Can we play downloaded games from internet?
> *You're going to have to be more descriptive.*
> - Can we run emulator's and other non-ps3 games?
> *Yes.*
> ...


No dongle needed, anything signed with these keys will run just like official Sony updates/programs.

And yes, people can emulate the Wii/GCN as soon as somebody makes an emulator.


----------



## anonymourse (Jan 4, 2011)

Is there any homebrew that uses this key yet? If not is there anything being worked on currently? Is there even an old piece of homebrew with the key in it yet?


----------



## NoOneDies (Jan 4, 2011)

Crazzy1 said:
			
		

> Wow.
> Amazing!
> 
> But, do you need to buy some special device (kinda like an R4 or Jailbreak), to load stuff with the key?
> ...



What can we do with the keys?
With the keys, we can sign our own programs. We no longer have to hack the PS3 in order to run custom content, because our programs will have the signature that the system checks for. This means that now, somebody can make a program that will run on ANY PS3, regardless of it's firmware version or whether it's been modded or not. This opens the doors for anybody with a PS3 to develop content (not just hackers), and you don't need a hacked PS3 to run anything they make. This blows the PS3 wide open.

Clearly says you don't need any devices.
Hopefully yes, anything is possible now


----------



## ganons (Jan 4, 2011)

I wonder when the 1st signed backup loader will drop....


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jan 4, 2011)

LOL

This is kinda disappointing for the PSP since it is going to die by the end of this year.  Great News for PS3 users though. My cousin should be happy!


----------



## codezer0 (Jan 4, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> Here's what I'm looking forward too.
> 
> 
> -PS2 playback.
> ...


Add PS1 backup playback to that list as well.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 4, 2011)

anonymourse said:
			
		

> Is there any homebrew that uses this key yet? If not is there anything being worked on currently? Is there even an old piece of homebrew with the key in it yet?



After less than 24 hours? I think you can answer that question on your own.


----------



## haddad (Jan 4, 2011)

haddad said:
			
		

> - Can we play downloaded games from internet?
> *You're going to have to be more descriptive.*
> - Can we run emulator's and other non-ps3 games?
> *Yes.*
> ...



Can we downlod games from the internet, put on hard-drive, and play them on our ps3? Or burn the games to dvd or something?

Where is the homebrew that use's these "keys" ?????


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 4, 2011)

haddad said:
			
		

> What does this mean? Please somebody answer my questions
> 
> - Can we play downloaded games from internet?
> - Can we run emulator's and other non-ps3 games?
> ...



have you tried reading up on the postings of this thread first?

This means anyone can sign their own programs and run them as legit sony verified apps.

For more info on what this "means" check the ps3 stickies concerning homebrew, etc.


----------



## gifi4 (Jan 4, 2011)

damn, can't wait till a cfw is made for the ps3, (if they do it that way, anyway) it's going to be fucking legendary ('scuse the language, just couldn't help myself =D) The so called "unhackable" console gets hacked wide open, good headline for Sony to see =)


----------



## xakota (Jan 4, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It wasn't like that when I quoted him, smartass.


----------



## Speculant (Jan 4, 2011)

This is quite a breakthrough, and very exiting.  If PS2, Xbox, and Gamecube emulators are released I just might consider purchasing a PS3.

Hopefully Sony doesn't turn out to be a dick and fix this.  I don't want to see the PS3 fall to the "Hacked firmware vs. Legit firmware" race that was going on with the PSP and the Wii.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 4, 2011)

Speculant said:
			
		

> This is quite a breakthrough, and very exiting.  If PS2, Xbox, and Gamecube emulators are released I just might consider purchasing a PS3.
> 
> Hopefully Sony doesn't turn out to be a dick and fix this.  I don't want to see the PS3 fall to the "Hacked firmware vs. Legit firmware" race that was going on with the PSP and the Wii.



this can't be fixed with out sony releasing another ps3 model. The ps3/psp are totally open to everyone.


----------



## TheYummyKenshin (Jan 4, 2011)

Speculant said:
			
		

> This is quite a breakthrough, and very exiting.  If PS2, Xbox, and Gamecube emulators are released I just might consider purchasing a PS3.
> 
> Hopefully Sony doesn't turn out to be a dick and fix this.  I don't want to see the PS3 fall to the "Hacked firmware vs. Legit firmware" race that was going on with the PSP and the Wii.


Why would fixing something they didn't intend to happen be a dick move? 

With that being said, it's impossible for them to fix.  Everything that has been on the PS3 has been signed with these keys.  If they fixed this, then that would only mean they'd make the old key not usable meaning every game released up to this point would be unusable as well.


----------



## Zerox8610 (Jan 4, 2011)

The HEN for PSPs today is still using old code tho...
We still have to use an exploit to run the damn thing x.x


----------



## Rydian (Jan 4, 2011)

*It's not impossible for them to fix this.*  However the fix will not be nearly as easy as it has been in the past.



			
				haddad said:
			
		

> Where is the homebrew that use's these "keys" ?????


There's one "hello world" program, if that matters to you

FOR FUCK'S SAKE PEOPLE, THIS _JUST_ HAPPENED, GIVE IT SOME GODDAMN TIME BEFORE YOU BEG FOR SHIT

You all think somebody _snaps their fucking fingers_ and programs are created?


----------



## Speculant (Jan 4, 2011)

Well, they could make a master list of every game released up to a certain point, implement that list into the software via an update, and then change the key.  Although this wouldn't be a total fix, as homebrew apps could still be run but they would need to have the exact same filesize and name as one of the approved games on the master list.


----------



## popopola (Jan 4, 2011)

interesting about that tidbit in the front page where someone said the PS3 is lower than the wii in terms of security.

My only questions is, why now? Why did it take so long to exploit the ps3 if it was such an "epic fail" to begin with?


----------



## Speculant (Jan 4, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> *It's not impossible for them to fix this.*  However the fix will not be nearly as easy as it has been in the past.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for this post, too many people believe that homebrew programs like ISO loaders and emulators just pop out of thin air, they don't understand or appreciate the work and effort that goes into it.  Making programs for gaming systems like the Wii or PS3 is much more complicated than making programs for, say, Windows because x86 programming for Windows has MUCH more tutorials and documentation available than cell programming for the PS3.


----------



## lolzed (Jan 4, 2011)

They removed OtherOS(linux).
Now that hackers don't have their homebrew,they hacked it(pretty fast too).


----------



## Rydian (Jan 4, 2011)

Speculant said:
			
		

> Well, they could make a master list of every game released up to a certain point, implement that list into the software via an update, and then change the key.  Although this wouldn't be a total fix, as homebrew apps could still be run but they would need to have the exact same filesize and name as one of the approved games on the master list.The question is how it's going to check.  If it's just name and filesize, a hex edit and padding will fix it.  If it's by hashing, then things will be more difficult, but still possible, as you only need to find one collision.  All you need is one launcher (HEN) to open the doors for homebrew.
> 
> QUOTE(popopola @ Jan 3 2011, 10:25 PM) interesting about that tidbit in the front page where someone said the PS3 is lower than the wii in terms of security.
> 
> My only questions is, why now? Why did it take so long to exploit the ps3 if it was such an "epic fail" to begin with?


Why does it take a person half an hour to find their keys even though they're sitting on the table by the back door?


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 4, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> haddad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where is this 'Hello World' program?


----------



## Speculant (Jan 4, 2011)

popopola said:
			
		

> interesting about that tidbit in the front page where someone said the PS3 is lower than the wii in terms of security.
> 
> My only questions is, why now? Why did it take so long to exploit the ps3 if it was such an "epic fail" to begin with?



Nobody really tried because they thought it was going to be incredibly complicated, if not impossible.

Technology has improved since 2006.


----------



## DeadlyAnGeL91792 (Jan 4, 2011)

Cant wait to see some homebrew im really pumped for it gimmie my Snes Emu and free psn games and ill be happy


----------



## Rydian (Jan 4, 2011)

Speculant said:
			
		

> Thanks for this post, too many people believe that homebrew programs like ISO loaders and emulators just pop out of thin air, they don't understand or appreciate the work and effort that goes into it.  Making programs for gaming systems like the Wii or PS3 is much more complicated than making programs for, say, Windows because x86 programming for Windows has MUCH more tutorials and documentation available than cell programming for the PS3.You're welcome.  I'm only an amateur programmer, but I dick around in code often enough to know just how much works goes into seemingly-simple tasks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geohot's site (thus no link).  It's a .self.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 4, 2011)

DeadlyAnGeL91792 said:
			
		

> gimmie free psn games and ill be happy


and this is not what it was released for...


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 4, 2011)

DeadlyAnGeL91792 said:
			
		

> Cant wait to see some homebrew im really pumped for it gimmie my Snes Emu and free psn games and ill be happy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Found it. Now how do I use it...


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 4, 2011)

Speculant said:
			
		

> popopola said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well team over flow has stated that they hacked it now, because sony took away otheros, previously there was not point in putting the effort since coder could run linux.

Just makes you think, Linux is inevitable on consoles, either its supported or it'll be hacked to support it.


----------



## Heran Bago (Jan 4, 2011)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> DeadlyAnGeL91792 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It says it right on the site you get it from. Like it is right next to the download link.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Jan 4, 2011)

Heran Bago said:
			
		

> 8BitWalugi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So do I need a Jailbreak? Because I don't have one, and judging by what the keys can do, I won't need one.


----------



## xakota (Jan 4, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> *It's not impossible for them to fix this.*  However the fix will not be nearly as easy as it has been in the past.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As a coder, thank you very much for this post. Please edit it into the OP?


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 4, 2011)

So it make sense (somewhat...) because the PS3 has an OS aka Linux it didn't long to hack it? 

Speaking of OS, can the PS3 now play a PC game at this point?


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 4, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> So it make sense (somewhat...) because the PS3 has an OS aka Linux it didn't long to hack it?
> 
> Speaking of OS, can the PS3 now play a PC game at this point?



I don't foresee the PS3 ever running PC games really. The keys were just released. The PS3 can do nothing it couldn't do before as it stands now.


----------



## lordrand11 (Jan 4, 2011)

ManFranceGermany said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All in all, In my opinion is that if there's some kind of enjoyment to be had it can be had multiple ways on these hacked consoles (emulators too. DSx86 I'm looking at you (and KQ6 love that game).) I found an app i enjoy using quite frequently on the psp. Bookr Mod. It allows me to read FAQs and strategy guides among other things. Seriously, though I kinda see where your coming from. Anytime somebody mentions the word hacks someone else Shouts out FREE GAMES. Kinda Redundant


----------



## s3phir0th115 (Jan 4, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> So it make sense (somewhat...) because the PS3 has an OS aka Linux it didn't long to hack it?
> 
> Speaking of OS, can the PS3 now play a PC game at this point?



It did have Linux at one point, but they took it out on slims, and later via firmware update took it out of the original system too.  Not only that, but the Linux it did have was sandboxed, unable to use all of the hardware the PS3 had.  Them taking it out via the firmware update was said to have resulted of the security being defeated faster.  (I can't really call it hacked because it wasn't the PS3's security in itself hacked, but a flaw in how Sony signed their stuff.)

And no, the PS3 can't play most PC games now, because most of them are for x86 for one thing, and most are for Windows for another.  Yes, wine can be used to work around this if it was x86 and Linux, but it's both not x86 and Linux.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 4, 2011)

xakota said:
			
		

> As a coder, thank you very much for this post. Please edit it into the OP?


Asking for permission to add a notice to the first post.

I'm not staff and this is featured on the front page, so I don't wanna' overstep any bounds.


----------



## omatic (Jan 4, 2011)

So if I put the keys on my PS Jailbreak, then I can play games from the XMB? (kidding)

Seriously though, this is both an awesome and frightening development. I'm on pins and needles waiting to see what both Sony and the homebrew community do next regarding this development. I wonder if some people(s) at Sony are going to be fired for putting such a critical piece of information under such lax security. 

Also, how is this going to affect their PSN moderation / handling? Strict moderation and maintenance of Xbox Live is justified due to the $50 / month that people pay to use it (specifically the online gameplay), but PS3 owners enjoy online play at no additional cost. Does that mean that online play on the PS3 will go straight to hell when cheating becomes easy to pull off?

While the key release excites me, and might even push me to make something that'll run on the PS3 (like a resume builder!), I feel really bad for Sony. Even if they deserve this a little for snatching OtherOS out from PS3 owners, this is like getting stabbed for poking someone.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jan 4, 2011)

Geohot has released what's apparently a working homebrew for PS3 now.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> first piece of homebrew you can run
> put in service mode, put on usb stick, boot


----------



## Linkpal (Jan 4, 2011)

This is truly fantastic news for the homebrew scene. Exciting stuff, I can't wait to see what comes of it.

But uh, I keep seeing these posts speculating about ports of Dolphin and whatnot. Does the PS3's Cell really have the processing power to commit to such a feat? It could hardly emulate PS2 games, from what little experience I had with the 80GB at one point, so I really don't see it efficiently emulating the GameCube/Wii.


----------



## cacildo (Jan 4, 2011)

Question:

Suppose im a guy with some coding skills (im not. I can barely put together a sentence about coding)

I download a PS3 game. Sign it with the leaked keys (somehow)

I burn this key signed donwloaded game with my BluRay burner (an incredibly unpopular piece of hardware)

Will this game run on my PS3?


----------



## RupeeClock (Jan 4, 2011)

cacildo said:
			
		

> Question:
> 
> Suppose im a guy with some coding skills (im not. I can barely put together a sentence about coding)
> 
> ...


Probably not, because among the keys for signing PS3 and PSP games, fail0verflow did not attempt to release the keys for signing blu-ray discs.

There is no homebrew potential what-so-ever in having the blu-ray keys, only piracy and counterfeiting.


----------



## s3phir0th115 (Jan 4, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> cacildo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's pretty short sited.  You could store a pretty decent sized homebrew library on a blu-ray disc.

Not to mention unlicensed game companies developing games for it, stuff like Action Replay, etc.


----------



## cacildo (Jan 4, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Probably not, because among the keys for signing PS3 and PSP games, fail0verflow did not attempt to release the keys for signing blu-ray discs.
> 
> There is no homebrew potential what-so-ever in having the blu-ray keys, only piracy and counterfeiting.



Thanks. I was under this wrong impression about the keys.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jan 4, 2011)

s3phir0th115 said:
			
		

> That's pretty short sited.  You could store a pretty decent sized homebrew library on a blu-ray disc.
> 
> Not to mention unlicensed game companies developing games for it, stuff like Action Replay, etc.


That's just silly.
You wouldn't want to burn a homebrew library to a blu-ray disc, because of how homebrew is frequently updated and obsoleted, and usually very small.
Datel as a company would do better to release a USB device preloaded with cheat software. 
Edit: In fact in both these scenarios, it would not surprise me if you could simply sign software and burn it to a regular DVD instead.

I think fail0verflow were right to not release blu-ray keys, the absolute immediate effect of that is piracy only.


----------



## redact (Jan 4, 2011)

cacildo said:
			
		

> Question:
> 
> Suppose im a guy with some coding skills (im not. I can barely put together a sentence about coding)
> 
> ...


ps3 games are already signed or they wouldn't boot

the problem in your scenario is using a burned bluray rather than a pressed one

if you happened to have a bluray press (which i doubt you do) then you could run your pirated games via optical media


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 4, 2011)

This shouldn't had happen, its like a big laughing stage for Sony to endure once more. What I'm worried the most is that the homebrew community is going to be fighting each other over who gets the credit for their work. The keys are only used for expert hackers since using them carelessly can 'bug' your PS3. 

Although, this can equal up to wikileaks paranoia. You know since Sony didn't think it was possible, what I can see for now on is that Sony is going to thrash the hack'd ps3 models. Exchange the PS3's for a newer models to give owners who have one then try to recover from this attack.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 4, 2011)

Dopply said:
			
		

> But uh, I keep seeing these posts speculating about ports of Dolphin and whatnot. Does the PS3's Cell really have the processing power to commit to such a feat?


I don't think so.

The PS3 was touted as an amazing piece of machinery when it came out.  The problem is most people don't realize it came out over four years ago.


----------



## ehayes427 (Jan 4, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> johncenafan427 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i meant where could i find them on the internet.

at first i googled it and couldn't find the actual keys, but i found them earlier.


----------



## KingAsix (Jan 4, 2011)

Wow...So I'm just seeing this...Sony what have you gotten yourself into? This may hurt them to their core, but I'm interested in seeing how they turn this around if they can.


----------



## mechadylan (Jan 4, 2011)

First off, thanks Rydian for the well written post.  It is as much full of well-researched information, as it is devoid of overzealous speculation that would easily turn your writings into an immediate "PS3 Hack Hype" thread so not for your clever en passant of the "p"-word and the diligence of the GBAtemp moderators.  Kudos to you, my friend.  Kudos.

Secondly, (apologies in advance if this comes across as chauvinistic, ...but) it has come to my attention from the previous posts that some of us (myself included) have likened the discovery of the PS3 keys as the discovery of "mom's cookie jar" key;  whilst others (myself included as well) have likened the discovery to that of "dad's tool chest" key.  In short, we REALLY don't know EXACTLY what we have... yet.

Only time will tell what these discoveries will yield.  Thanks for reading.


----------



## Cyan (Jan 4, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> anonymourse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


24 hours is enough for some people.
If you read few pages back before your comment, you would have seen that there are already hacks using the keys.
Games needing 3.50+ firmware (3.50+ use a new encryption key) can be decrypted to be played on lower firmware. NFS, GT5 and Tale of gace F was working yesterday.

It's only the beginning, wait few days/weeks, there will be tools and tutorial all over the net


----------



## Matthew (Jan 4, 2011)

Cyan said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## anonymourse (Jan 4, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Geohot has released what's apparently a working homebrew for PS3 now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How do I get into sevice mode? And can someone give me a more detail tutorial that has steps that have more than 4 words in them?


----------



## George Dawes (Jan 4, 2011)

There is a link on this very page explaining how to get into service mode.  If you can't read that then I don't think this is for you.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jan 4, 2011)

Have you seen this insulting article about the keys?
http://gizmodo.com/5723167/ps3-hacked-by-g...will-happen-now



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> After German hacker group fail0verflow showed they'd hacked the PS3 to run pirated apps and games, another hacker has published the PS3's root key online, which allows precisely that. [Geohot via Kotaku and PSX-Scene—Thanks, Affan!]



They did NOT hack the PS3 to run pirated content, they hacked it to enable Linux.
And I'm pretty sure the group aren't German at all.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jan 4, 2011)

Spoiler






			
				anonymourse said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How to get access to service mode

1. Make sure the PS3 is turned off,
2. Press and hold the power button on the PS3 it will power on then power off.
3. When it's off press and hold the power button again until you hear two consecutive beeps.
4. It will ask for the controller to be connected via the USB cable,
5. Turn on the controller and you will have access to the menu.

Google got that for me. Of course it still doesn't explain how to run the self as according to the tutorial i found service mode gives these options

* Restart System: Restarts the PLAYSTATION®3 System.
* Restore Default Settings: Reset all system settings back to default.
* Restore File System: Checks for corrupt/missing system files.
* Rebuild Database: Rebuilds the OS for the PLAYSTATION®3.
* Restore PS3 System: Fresh restore; Deletes everything and starts from Scratch.
* System Update: Update the PLAYSTATION®3 System 

Where does the whole "put on usb stick, boot" bit come from? Unless he means Jailbreak mode instead of service mode.



Edit: Never mind, don't really trust that tut. I'm sure that just defaults the video settings etc. from what i remember of playing on my Bro's PS3. I'll leave it in spoilers though.


----------



## MFDC12 (Jan 4, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Have you seen this insulting article about the keys?
> http://gizmodo.com/5723167/ps3-hacked-by-g...will-happen-now
> 
> 
> ...



kotaku always does this. they label anyone with a flashcart a pirate (then go on to creating an article to back up your games for use with one). they immediately think hacker = pirate.


----------



## heat6jones (Jan 4, 2011)

Who cares what people think? These people always start complaining but they know damn good and well why they're reading the article to begin with. I've seen people on PS3hack sites bring up the same complaints. They're just trolls. Some people will pirate games that's just part of this process. If they want to cry for game developers then they can go right ahead. IDK what activision will do now, I imagine the next Call of Duty will only smash all game records by a small margin. How will they maintain their staff (oh, right, they couldn't afford to do as much even before piracy on PS3 was possible at all).


----------



## itoikenza (Jan 4, 2011)

Can't wait for a cwcheat/macro mapping like homebrew for ps3 and maybe even a music.prx like "Mp3PlayingDuringGameThing"


----------



## boktor666 (Jan 4, 2011)

This all looks very cool, but isnt there a downside to this whole thing with PS3's? I mean, if they catch you, and find out that it would be illegal (although i suspect it isnt going to happen anytime soon, since they keys may look hella identical), won't they be kicking you from the network. That would be MEGA shame, cuz its free to use. Still nice finds of these guys, this will make hacking a lot easier


----------



## Trigger_Happy (Jan 4, 2011)

The best option for Sony is to look for games and programs that they didn't officially approve/make and put a freeze on them.


----------



## doyama (Jan 4, 2011)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Indeed as the 'German' hacker group said in their twitter feed

There have been some pretty bad articles recently, but Gizmodo's most recent really takes the cake. I don't think there's one correct word.

There's almost as much fail in that short article as Sony's PKI implementation. But to paraphrase the talk "This is only FAIL not EPIC FAIL"


----------



## BjBerg (Jan 4, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> shinkukage09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Of course... you download the same Games from the PSN as from normal PSP's.. they are all signed.


----------



## cacildo (Jan 4, 2011)

doyama said:
			
		

> There have been some pretty bad articles recently, but Gizmodo's most recent really takes the cake. I don't think there's one correct word.



Gizmodo / Kotaku are always disgusting.


----------



## bpear96 (Jan 4, 2011)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nope thats how you get into service mode to reset the video settings you let go of the power button before it reboots. but i think geohot meant jailbreak mode because you cant run .self in service mode.


----------



## Terminator02 (Jan 4, 2011)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well it was gizmodo, not kotaku, and lifehacker wrote that article not kotaku, but they are all under gawker and i kind of agree with you anyway, the general public believes that anything that gives the potential for piracy = automatic pirate


----------



## SifJar (Jan 4, 2011)

bpear96 said:
			
		

> Jamstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He didn't mean jailbreak mode because there is nothing even vaguely interesting about being able to load a .self in jailbreak mode, that's been possible for ages has it not? I dunno what he's talking about, but its not jailbreak.


----------



## Squirps (Jan 4, 2011)

OMFG YUSH. o3o

Can't wait for some more great applications and homebrew made on this system!


----------



## Jamstruth (Jan 4, 2011)

SifJar said:
			
		

> He didn't mean jailbreak mode because there is nothing even vaguely interesting about being able to load a .self in jailbreak mode, that's been possible for ages has it not? I dunno what he's talking about, but its not jailbreak.


Because we have the keys he signed the .self so it will run under service mode as if it was the program Sony made. If we made a program that wasn't signed it wouldn't run. Thanks for the confirm that I'd found the right thing Bpear


----------



## SifJar (Jan 4, 2011)

Jamstruth said:
			
		

> SifJar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, what was your point? I was saying geohot was *not* saying to run in jailbreak mode, and that he therefore *was* saying to run it in service mode. But you seem to be contradicting me to say...the exact same thing. Huh?


----------



## Jamstruth (Jan 4, 2011)

SifJar said:
			
		

> Jamstruth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, misread


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 4, 2011)

itoikenza said:
			
		

> *Can't wait for a cwcheat*/macro mapping like homebrew for ps3 and maybe even a music.prx like "Mp3PlayingDuringGameThing"



No.


----------



## Zerox8610 (Jan 4, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> itoikenza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree. Cheaters back when the first COD4 exploit was out were the WORST. 
The game was unplayable. 
NO CHEATS.


----------



## Razor1993 (Jan 4, 2011)

im heard about that someone is coding an "premiere" channel homebrew. with that we can look cracked Premiera becouse PS3 had a Lan adapter and with the connection to the internet we can wa´tch "cracked Premiere"
Hurray!!! Hope this is true!


----------



## SifJar (Jan 4, 2011)

Zerox8610 said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



COD4 *exploit*? I didn't know of any exploits for the PS3 before geohot's hyper visor thing. Are you sure you don't mean *glitch*? Two VERY different things.


----------



## Zerox8610 (Jan 4, 2011)

SifJar said:
			
		

> Zerox8610 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Exploit, not a system exploit like you're thinkin, but you used to be able to replace files in ur save game and enable cheats from the console by binding them to a button.
Example: God mod, No clip, unlimited ammo, permanent laser attachment for any weapon.
All in multiplayer... It was a sad month or so...


----------



## squall23 (Jan 4, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> itoikenza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I honestly don't think any of us have a choice on this.  Besides, I would love to be able to cheat on my single player games.  Gives me a fun replay of them.


----------



## Wintrale (Jan 4, 2011)

I just want a PS2 emulator... A Gamecube or Xbox one would be a bonus, though.


----------



## cacildo (Jan 5, 2011)

Im checking the news daily, but i doubt we´ll see any stable apps for at least one month or two.

Im ok with that. If these things were easy to do, i would be the first to make my own PS3 game. 
The game would probably be "John Bon Jovi and the Space Hookers in the intergalactic cocaine wars". 
Unfortunally i cant code anything, so this instant classic will never see the light of the day.


----------



## Mikehoncho16 (Jan 5, 2011)

cacildo said:
			
		

> Im checking the news daily, but i doubt we´ll see any stable apps for at least one month or two.
> 
> Im ok with that. If these things were easy to do, i would be the first to make my own PS3 game.
> The game would probably be "John Bon Jovi and the Space Hookers in the intergalactic cocaine wars".
> Unfortunally i cant code anything, so this instant classic will never see the light of the day.


...ok that sounds seriously awesome. Someone get behind this idea NOW!


----------



## codezer0 (Jan 5, 2011)

At the very least he could write a high-concept document to pitch the idea.


----------



## Frostshocker (Jan 5, 2011)

cacildo said:
			
		

> Im checking the news daily, but i doubt we´ll see any stable apps for at least one month or two.
> 
> Im ok with that. If these things were easy to do, i would be the first to make my own PS3 game.
> The game would probably be "John Bon Jovi and the Space Hookers in the intergalactic cocaine wars".
> Unfortunally i cant code anything, so this instant classic will never see the light of the day.









Seriously


----------



## squall23 (Jan 5, 2011)

Here's an odd idea that just popped into my head.

Would it be possible for someone to make an app that let's us play PSP games on the PS3 from the PS3's HDD?  I don't know why I thought of something like this though.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 5, 2011)

anonymourse said:
			
		

> Is there any homebrew that uses this key yet? If not is there anything being worked on currently? Is there even an old piece of homebrew with the key in it yet?
> *sigh*...it's already been mentioned how silly saying that is, but why would an *old* piece of homebrew have a key in that they've _only just found_?
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like someone needs to be a little more informed.


----------



## P.S (Jan 5, 2011)

This is just awesome.
Just bought a PS3, time to throw out the non-hd wii out!


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 5, 2011)

Arr  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



we need a pirate icon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I hope the wii keys get released


----------



## jalaneme (Jan 5, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Noticed one of the other articles on this and saw in the comments:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he does have a point, you know what sony are like and how fast they will react regardless if they say it can't be patched, they said the jailbreak dongle couldn't be patched and look what happened to that...

so the main thing anyone has to worry about before they install anything is that the online functions will go like it or not, you can blame next gen consoles for that everything has to be online now with silly firmware updates, i won't be buying another console because of it, this will be my last "next gen console"


----------



## Jamstruth (Jan 5, 2011)

Patching the jailbreak dongle didn't mean breaking the entire library of PS3 games though. Patching the JB dongle was patching a security hole, patching this is impossible because they can't go and change signage keys now. Its like changing the password to get into work without telling any of the current staff.

As for banning consoles from PSN with the CFW on it, it depends how easy it is to detect. Its such a small firmware change with no kernel patches. The backup loader is easy to detect online because it has a specific ID code (a randomised one might fix that) but I doubt the new CFW is.


----------



## Luriden (Jan 5, 2011)

What I don't get is why everyone was saying we'd be able to run signed firmware on any untouched, unmodded PS3 at the start, but now we're fucking with CFW instead. I doubt Sony could see someone running a pirated copy of a game with the original keys on an unmodded console, but it seems highly likely that they can detect CFW. And if not at the moment, they will soon.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 5, 2011)

Luriden said:
			
		

> What I don't get is why everyone was saying we'd be able to run signed firmware on any untouched, unmodded PS3 at the start, but now we're fucking with CFW instead. I doubt Sony could see someone running a pirated copy of a game with the original keys on an unmodded console, but it seems highly likely that they can detect CFW. And if not at the moment, they will soon.



*sigh*.... Okay, first of all you CAN install signed homebrew with stock firmware, but the only way to install the .pkg files is to boot into recovery mode. The CFW makes it to where you don't have to do that. Simple, right?


----------



## Luriden (Jan 5, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Luriden said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*double sigh* Yes it is. But if I was wasting so much of your precious time, you shouldn't have even bothered to reply.

I'm not gonna install CFW for awhile, just to let other people be the guinea pigs for awhile in case Sony are waiting at the PSN doors with an army of bans. Once the waters are safe, I'll jump in. Or until there's some worthwhile stuff to be done with the CFW.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 5, 2011)

Luriden said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The sigh was because you didn't bother to do the minimal research before you made your misinformed post. As for telling me I shouldn't have bothered to reply? Well, that's not your call, now is it?


----------



## Luriden (Jan 5, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Luriden said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Minimal research? I've been trying my best to keep up with this shit since the keys first came out. All I'm hearing is shit I don't understand. Or maybe I don't know how to word my question into a proper search. Or maybe I thought I'd ask a simple question. Go back to PSX-Scene where you belong.


----------



## jalaneme (Jan 5, 2011)

Luriden said:
			
		

> I'm not gonna install CFW for awhile, just to let other people be the guinea pigs for awhile in case Sony are waiting at the PSN doors with an army of bans. Once the waters are safe, I'll jump in. Or until there's some worthwhile stuff to be done with the CFW.



+1000


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 5, 2011)

Luriden said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PSX-scene? Please, was that supposed to be an insult? All the information I have found, I have found here on GBAtemp in 2 (count them, 1, 2) threads. I have a job and a kid, and I find it relatively easy to keep up. Maybe you should brush up on your reading comprehension skills. I won't be replying to any further insults from you, so don't waste your keystrokes.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jan 5, 2011)

Luriden said:
			
		

> Minimal research? I've been trying my best to keep up with this shit since the keys first came out. All I'm hearing is shit I don't understand. Or maybe I don't know how to word my question into a proper search. Or maybe I thought I'd ask a simple question. Go back to PSX-Scene where you belong.


All I can say is that the same question has been asked several times already.


----------



## Luriden (Jan 5, 2011)

That actually wasn't an insult. PSX Scene is full of pompous pricks like you, and the remainder of your last post just proves your self-righteousness even more. If it's a huge deal to repeat yourself, then don't reply or fucking put it in the OP or some shit. It's not like I asked for a backup launcher. Regardless, I haven't engaged in an internet argument since the AOL days and don't plan to start again now, it's been just that long since I've run into someone online with their head so far up their ass to get a scent.

On topic, something nobody has brought up yet is how Playstation Home as the ability to look at any installed apps/games you have on your console and gives you the ability to search areas for players. This includes ANYTHING installed that's able to be launched. Even without CFW, I can see that being an issue. If Sony can't see what you have installed just by signing into PSN, they will be able to once you log on to Home.




			
				ThePowerOutage said:
			
		

> Luriden said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Then I apologize. I read the first few pages when this thread started, and I've been studying PSX Scene where it's been asked before, but no real answer has come up by anyone knowledgeable. The only real answer that's spawned there that I've seen is "because CFW is better". I've seen most of the common questions that have popped up here, that one must have popped up on the last few pages, as most of the talk I've seen is whether or not Sony can detect this.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Jan 5, 2011)

Luriden said:
			
		

> That actually wasn't an insult. PSX Scene is full of pompous pricks like you, and the remainder of your last post just proves your self-righteousness even more. If it's a huge deal to repeat yourself, then don't reply or fucking put it in the OP or some shit. It's not like I asked for a backup launcher. Regardless, I haven't engaged in an internet argument since the AOL days and don't plan to start again now, it's been just that long since I've run into someone online with their head so far up their ass to get a scent.
> 
> On topic, something nobody has brought up yet is how Playstation Home as the ability to look at any installed apps/games you have on your console and gives you the ability to search areas for players. This includes ANYTHING installed that's able to be launched. Even without CFW, I can see that being an issue. If Sony can't see what you have installed just by signing into PSN, they will be able to once you log on to Home.
> 
> ...


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 5, 2011)

stop fighting...


----------



## Luriden (Jan 5, 2011)

ThePowerOutage said:
			
		

> With CFW and a litle more knowledge, we may be able to find the file that logs the Apps installed and run and spoof it (is spoof the right word?)



Or, worst case scenario if the app log can't be spoofed, Playstation Home could be removed entirely from future CFW to eliminate any possibilities of getting banned. But if they can do it in Home, I'm sure they can request a log every time you sign into PSN. It may be something that would have to be implemented in a future OFW update, in which I'm sure it can be removed again in CFW, but then Sony will wonder what's up when they aren't getting an accurate log from you when you sign in.

I'm sure it would be possible to use a spoof (not sure if I'm using that word right either) on every app installed as it's being installed though, to make a legit installed title show up on their logs. Similar to what you're saying, but have files actually installed as a different title. I don't know how they'd go about making the name show up properly for the user though, that's out of my knowledge of what's actually possible.


----------



## xakota (Jan 5, 2011)

I have a question. Basically, the only way Sony could combat this would be to release a new firmware that checks for new keys, right? (I know this is unlikely but for the sake of argument let's just say they do it)

It doesn't really matter, does it? Because we can just use PSDowngrade to downgrade to a firmware that checks the old keys, then install a CFW that doesn't check for keys at all, couldn't we?


----------



## redsmas (Jan 5, 2011)

xakota said:
			
		

> I have a question. Basically, the only way Sony could combat this would be to release a new firmware that checks for new keys, right? (I know this is unlikely but for the sake of argument let's just say they do it)
> 
> It doesn't really matter, does it? Because we can just use PSDowngrade to downgrade to a firmware that checks the old keys, then install a CFW that doesn't check for keys at all, couldn't we?



But if they only check for new keys then older games won't work


----------



## xakota (Jan 5, 2011)

redsmas said:
			
		

> xakota said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zerox8610 (Jan 6, 2011)

If they checked for new keys, they'd have to have SOME way to run the old stuff too... Like a list of game IDs or something

But if they did it, with the current hardware we could get those keys just as easily. The security is still extremely flawed


----------



## Pavichokche (Jan 6, 2011)

The only solution Sony has (in my opinion) is to change they key, start producing all new games/applications with that key. Then release a new firmware that looks for those keys. And lastly, they will have to offer free downloads of their games (with the new key) to all people who have purchased the game with the old game. Something similar to what they offered to the people who bought a PSP Go and couldn't use their UMDs.

Needless to say, this will be an INCREDIBLE hassle for poor Sony. However, it would be their only way to preserve their console from being hacked beyond belief. It's either that, or make a new console. But if the rumors about the PSP2 being able to connect with a PS3 are true, then Sony weren't planning to make a new TV console any time soon.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 6, 2011)

Pavichokche said:
			
		

> The only solution Sony has (in my opinion) is to change they key, start producing all new games/applications with that key. Then release a new firmware that looks for those keys.* And lastly, they will have to offer free downloads of their games (with the new key) to all people who have purchased the game with the old game.* Something similar to what they offered to the people who bought a PSP Go and couldn't use their UMDs.
> 
> Needless to say, this will be an INCREDIBLE hassle for poor Sony. However, it would be their only way to preserve their console from being hacked beyond belief. It's either that, or make a new console. But if the rumors about the PSP2 being able to connect with a PS3 are true, then Sony weren't planning to make a new TV console any time soon.



Never. Gonna. Happen.


----------



## Fireballo (Jan 6, 2011)

I bet anything that Sony releases a new console next year.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jan 6, 2011)

Fireballo said:
			
		

> I bet anything that Sony releases a new console next year.


I don't think so, Sony is too proud of their "10 year plan" to be honest, even with this major set-back.


----------



## lostmongoose (Jan 6, 2011)

Pavichokche said:
			
		

> The only solution Sony has (in my opinion) is to change they key, start producing all new games/applications with that key. Then release a new firmware that looks for those keys. And lastly, they will have to offer free downloads of their games (with the new key) to all people who have purchased the game with the old game. *Something similar to what they offered to the people who bought a PSP Go and couldn't use their UMDs.*
> 
> Needless to say, this will be an INCREDIBLE hassle for poor Sony. However, it would be their only way to preserve their console from being hacked beyond belief. It's either that, or make a new console. But if the rumors about the PSP2 being able to connect with a PS3 are true, then Sony weren't planning to make a new TV console any time soon.



The didn't do anything like that.


----------



## anaxs (Jan 6, 2011)

this is awesome, i didnt expect it to be that simple, although it wasnt really that simple, finding the key mustev been hard, but it makes it a million times easier for us, awesome (:


----------



## Zetta_x (Jan 6, 2011)

The exploits to get the keys in the first place can't be patched without a hardware revision. So no matter what they do to the keys, loaders can still be exploited to re get the new ones and follow the same process.

Actually, if the AACS keys are leaked, people can sign blurays to play on consoles that are unmodified. However, having the keys is one thing, they still need to reverse the encryption algorithms so the keys can be used.

Basically 

Decrypted File ---> Encryption Algorithm ---> Encrypted File
Encrypted File ----> Reversed Encryption Algorithm ---> Decrypted File

Decrypted File ---> Encryption Algorithm (With incorrect key) ---> bad encrypted file (no good)

What we have are encrypted files, decrypted files, keys. What we need to do is reverse the encryption algorithms so we can build programs that do all the above. Once we do that, we would have replicated Sony tools.


----------



## sjones900 (Jan 7, 2011)

Man.. there will be no cat and mouse game with this one. The mouse has the axe now.


----------



## cacildo (Jan 7, 2011)

sjones900 said:
			
		

> Man.. there will be no cat and mouse game with this one. The mouse has the axe now.



Five days since the keys were leaked... and im yet to see a homebrew app working without jailbreak dongle

FIVE WHOLE DAYS! AND NOTHING! WHAT ARE THESE GUYS DOI... just joking. I know it takes more than five days to write anything really useful.

However...

*What´s your bet*? When will we see the first solid piracy method out of this?

Im betting... january 21, two weeks from now.


----------



## rave420 (Jan 7, 2011)

Rydian said:
			
		

> *but coming in and claiming that gbatemp is nothing but piracy is clearly stupidity*.




well, i always thought that from day  1 GBAtemp was to be considered the pirate bay of the GBA / NDS scene.
Nowhere else do you find as much help, information and knowledge that allows you to run backups

imho the guys from GBAtemp are trying to send a message though, the message that gbatemp supports legal use of backups of games you own only. 
Of course we all know how it is in reality. Still, you gotta put up a front in order to remain legal and up in buisnes.

So certain things are just not talked about, and we are all a group of homebrew enthusiasts who assist each other with getting game backups to run.

There, all happy.


----------



## Link00y (Jan 7, 2011)

I said it before, I say it again, a change of keys IS POSSIBLE and yes, it could be used to tighten up the security again. However, it is not trivial.

a) Add a second public key to the PS3.
b) Use the private key for the new public key to sign new games.
c) Create a checksum list of the headers of all old games - PSN games could be updated for the new keys I guess.
d) Once the checksum list is complete - remove the original public key.

The new public key would not allow exposal of the private key, if Sony did use a really random number to hide their private key. That system is used by the DSi, however, such a system is flawed as R4i and all other DSi flash cards show - they simulate the header of a known game, the DSi verifies the header and on load the header data is replaced with the actual flashcard header-  at that time the DSi already accepted the flash card as valid! Something like that could happen on the PS3 then, so that would raise the security of the system again, however it makes exploits to the verification very possible!


----------



## RupeeClock (Jan 7, 2011)

Link00y said:
			
		

> I said it before, I say it again, a change of keys IS POSSIBLE and yes, it could be used to tighten up the security again. However, it is not trivial.
> 
> a) Add a second public key to the PS3.
> b) Use the private key for the new public key to sign new games.
> ...


Redundant, the key that is hardcoded into the system itself means that no matter what new keys are added into the system, they could all be discovered just as easily.

There is no recovery from this error, since the master key was found.


----------



## Snailface (Jan 7, 2011)

LOL, Geohot just busted 3.55 open -- only a matter of time now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





New Geohot 3.55 Exploit Video


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 7, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Pavichokche said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was going to point out the same thing. While they could offer downloads, they'd probably still make you pay all over again.

Am I right in thinking that so far there's still no word yet from Sony about this?


----------



## Jimmy1994 (Jan 7, 2011)

I think of buying a PS3 ...but can i softmod it and play backuped games like in wii or not???


----------



## SifJar (Jan 7, 2011)

Snailface said:
			
		

> LOL, Geohot just busted 3.55 open -- only a matter of time now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty cool. And wait a second, didn't he already release that Lv2diag.self, which is apparently what enables this? He says it'll be released as a PUP sometime, so people can actually use it, seeing as apparently you can't load .SELFs without a jailbreak dongle.


----------



## Jimmy1994 (Jan 7, 2011)

I think of buying a PS3 ...but can i softmod it and play backuped games like in wii or not???


----------



## MarcusRaven (Jan 7, 2011)

Jimmy1994 said:
			
		

> I think of buying a PS3 ...but can i softmod it and play backuped games like in wii or not???



Are you going to post the same message in any more topics? This is twice I've replied to the same sentence. If you're going to spam any more PS3 topics, I suggest you DO SOME RESEARCH FIRST.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 7, 2011)

annnnddd Fail0verFlow is PISSED that GeoHot leaked the keys


----------



## codezer0 (Jan 7, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Fireballo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sony said the same thing about the PS1, but released the PS2 in five years as well, and you couldn't even buy any more ps1 stuff in stores after "year six" or seven of the PS1's lifecycle.


----------



## dragonking (Jan 7, 2011)

*STUPID N00B QUESTION ALERT*
Isn't it possible that they make a new key and whitelist all old games?


----------



## SifJar (Jan 7, 2011)

dragonking said:
			
		

> *STUPID N00B QUESTION ALERT*
> Isn't it possible that they make a new key and whitelist all old games?


No. It has been suggested many times, but if they did this, then the new key would have to be included in an update, and that update would HAVE to be signed with the current keys, or else it wouldn't install on PS3s with current firmware. And because the current keys are well known, that update could be decrypted and the new keys found from it. Simple as that. Also, I think at least some of the keys (master key at least) is hardcoded into the PS3, but I'm not 100% sure on that part, haven't seen any reputable hacker stating that.


----------



## George Dawes (Jan 7, 2011)

codezer0 said:
			
		

> Sony said the same thing about the PS1, but released the PS2 in five years as well, and you couldn't even buy any more ps1 stuff in stores after "year six" or seven of the PS1's lifecycle. :angry2:


I don't remember sony ever saying that the PSX would have a ten year life cycle, but you could still buy PSX stuff in the UK in 2005, ten years after launch.


----------



## gamefan5 (Jan 7, 2011)

http://ps3.ign.com/articles/114/1143070p1.html

Looks like Sony has begun to take action.


----------



## RupeeClock (Jan 7, 2011)

gamefan5 said:
			
		

> http://ps3.ign.com/articles/114/1143070p1.html
> 
> Looks like Sony has begun to take action.


Sony's bluffing, trying to save face in the public uneducated eye.

There REALLY isn't much they can do about this, at all.


----------



## Teeko (Jan 8, 2011)

Link00y said:
			
		

> I said it before, I say it again, a change of keys IS POSSIBLE and yes, it could be used to tighten up the security again. However, it is not trivial.
> 
> a) Add a second public key to the PS3.
> b) Use the private key for the new public key to sign new games.
> ...




Well I think that's almost it. The best course of action for sony would be to release a second key for new games, and just let the old games die. What's lost is lost, and there's no feasible way to recover from this. Just save what you can.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 8, 2011)

Teeko said:
			
		

> Link00y said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well, this is like the fourth time its been said in this thread, but even if they make another key for future games, A) This means all previous games would be useless, B) Most likely not even an option since the keys are hardcoded into the hardware, and C) Even if it were possible, it would need to be through a firmware update, meaning it would need to be signed with the old keys, thus easily cracked and TADAA! The new keys are now public.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 8, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Teeko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



they could make a whitelist for the old games.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 8, 2011)

DigitalDeviant said:
			
		

> TwinRetro said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cwstjdenobs (Jan 8, 2011)

gamefan5 said:
			
		

> http://ps3.ign.com/articles/114/1143070p1.html
> 
> Looks like Sony has begun to take action.



What a disgusting piece of biased misrepresentative quote-mining shit that article is.


----------



## MarcusRaven (Jan 8, 2011)

I really think we need to stop speculating on what Sony could do to fix this. Hopeless or not, they could be drawing ideas from all this. We'd be stupid to thing that there isn't at least one member here who could potentially be from Sony. I know it may seem like a lost cause to them, but what if our ideas leads them to something that WORKS? Shut the doors right up. >.


----------



## Teeko (Jan 8, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> Teeko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouch. Checkmate sony...


----------



## The Composer (Jan 8, 2011)

PSP Go looks appealing to me right now.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 8, 2011)

Sony @  IGN article said:
			
		

> "We are aware of this, and are currently looking into it[...]We will fix the issues through network updates, but because this is a security issue, we are not able to provide you with any more details."


Given the way this works, it seems like Sonyspeak for "We actually have no idea how we're going to fix this."


----------



## codezer0 (Jan 8, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Given the way this works, it seems like Sonyspeak for "We actually have no idea how we're going to fix this."


Which isn't surprising, knowing how Sony actually does things.

This is the same company that gave us that ham-fisted music CD DRM that installed rootkits and the like. And Sony itself is no stranger to controversy over its heavy-handed methods toward "security."


----------



## DasXero (Jan 8, 2011)

How is "homebrew" of all things (Ex: viruses), a security issue? Total BS


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 8, 2011)

DasXero said:
			
		

> How is "homebrew" of all things (Ex: viruses), a security issue? Total BS


the "system security" has been breached on the system
they cant mention how they are going to fix it other then say they will release updates
if they did hackers would just use that information to their advantage


----------



## DarkMario616 (Jan 8, 2011)

So has anything actually been released? Anything made yet for the PS3? I just see talk talk and more talk about Sony trying to prevent this and the key is released but I don't see any real information or programs.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 9, 2011)

Well you're free to make your own.


----------



## Mantis41 (Jan 9, 2011)

DarkMario616 said:
			
		

> So has anything actually been released? Anything made yet for the PS3? I just see talk talk and more talk about Sony trying to prevent this and the key is released but I don't see any real information or programs.


I don't own a PS3 but multiman seems to be taking shape and appears to be running without jailbreak.


Spoiler



A multifunctional open backup manager port, which includes 5 different display modes (for games and AVCHD) and a 6th - File Manager + background running FTP server. This version is for PS3 firmware v3.41. Features: * User defined options.ini (options_default.ini) to set various options * Copy/backup progress bar * Support and display for 7 devices (HDD/USB/BD/SDHC/MS/CF) * Support for REMOTE PLAY via PSP or other compatible peripherals * Animated icons and backgrounds * Update check/download feature with [R3] button * Support for COVER.PNG in AVCHD video folders * Support for AVCHD activation from external USB devices * Support for backup of AVCHD to internal HDD * Support for playback of AVCHD and Blu-ray content from internal HDD * Overscan support for DLP and CRT TV sets * MP3/AC3 playback (play songs using the File manager from local and network locations) * JPEG/PNG picture viewer (browse/view pictures using the File manager from local and network locations) * HEX file viewer * Support for at least 4 freetype fonts (user can change using [SELECT]+[R3] in game display modes).



Actually I could be wrong, Multiman may still need Jailbreak.
Meh! Like I said, I don't own a PS3


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 9, 2011)

DarkMario616 said:
			
		

> So has anything actually been released? Anything made yet for the PS3? I just see talk talk and more talk about Sony trying to prevent this and the key is released but I don't see any real information or programs.



Yet another knob that thinks "programs" just appear out of thin air.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Jan 9, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> DarkMario616 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Technically they do from were i'm sitting.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_goes back to sleep_


----------



## DarkMario616 (Jan 9, 2011)

Hob? Are you fucking serious?

All I asked was a simple question. You don't have to be a complete jackass about it. 

It's been a couple months about Sony trying to fix this issue and people have keys blah blah yet I find it funny that the hackers didn't even set up an example or little test for their method....or maybe I missed it.


----------



## Oveneise (Jan 9, 2011)

Congratulations to the hackers! I don't have a PS3, but I'm sure anyone here who does feels this has taken a long time... Its going to pay off. I first saw this on Gamespot, no joke.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Jan 9, 2011)

As wonderful as all of these CFW packs are, I'm still waiting for signed homebrew and such that can be run without having to modify your console in anyway, primarily since I can't.

The CFW is nice, but I can't use any of it.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 9, 2011)

DarkMario616 said:
			
		

> It's been a couple months


Lolwut?  No.  It's been DAYS, not months.

You're confusing this with the hacking in general...

Please read the first post, where I go to lengths to describe that this is NOT the same as any previous hack.


----------



## Frostshocker (Jan 9, 2011)

*egohots site: *
homebrew signing tools and source (links removed just incase, if you have been following this news you will know where to get them anyway)
linux and windows
make_self_npdrm makes valid NPDRM selfs from elfs
it does not contain any info on decrypting or removing NPDRM
NPDRM is required for interoperability of our homebrew applications
package_finalize turns your debug packages into psuedoretail packages
psuedoretail packages install on a geohot jailbroken PS3

If the links arent allowed i will remove them ofcourse


----------



## SifJar (Jan 9, 2011)

Frostshocker said:
			
		

> *egohots site: *
> homebrew signing [removed in case] and [removed in case]
> linux and windows
> make_self_npdrm makes valid NPDRM selfs from elfs
> ...


I doubt those links are OK as they contain the keys in some form or another, and that isn't allowed here.


----------



## Frostshocker (Jan 9, 2011)

SifJar said:
			
		

> Frostshocker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did a quick snip as you say just in case, i guess if you have been following this news at all you should know where to get them anyway


----------



## bookwormzsh (Jan 9, 2011)

So, this is essentially cutting out the jailbreak. Can you burn a blu ray disc without a blu ray drive or even use an external usb drive?


----------



## SifJar (Jan 9, 2011)

Frostshocker said:
			
		

> SifJar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To do what? This is NOT for backups, if thats what you think.


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 10, 2011)

bookwormzsh said:
			
		

> So, this is essentially cutting out the jailbreak. Can you burn a blu ray disc without a blu ray drive or even use an external usb drive?



you can't burn a blu-ray on a ps3, ps3 blu-ray drives are Read only. One can already use external usb drive on un-hacked ps3's.


----------



## dicamarques (Mar 11, 2011)

Kajdan said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



or use this http://pspcustomfirmware.com/19062/iso2eboot-v2.htm

iso 2 eboot


----------

